# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Qui serait intress pour avoir un blog sur developpez.com ?

## Anomaly

Souhaitez-vous vous faire connatre auprs des 120 000 visiteurs par jours de developpez.com ? (1,2 million de lecteurs par mois dans le monde)

Ouvrez votre BLOG sur developpez.com : http://blog.developpez.com/

La priorit est donne aux projets de blog "srieux" dont l'objet principal serait en premier lieu le *dveloppement* et, pourquoi pas, l'informatique en gnral. Cette offre est rserve aux "membres du club", donc ceux qui ont au moins 50 messages  leur actif, sauf si vous montrez une relle motivation : toute demande sera en tout cas examine.

Accessoirement, il vous est aussi conseill de demander en parallle l'ouverture de votre domaine sur developpez.com, voir : http://www.developpez.com/hebergement/, pour que vous puissiez dposer sur votre domaine sur developpez.com certaines des ressources que vous allez peut tre proposer  travers votre BLOG.

videmment, les rgles sont les mmes que celles du forum (que vous connaissez par cur, j'en suis sr).

Suite  la mise en production des nouveaux blogs, voici la nouvelle procdure pour demander la cration d'un blog.

- Assurez-vous galement de vous connecter au moins une fois sur les blogs de Developpez.com avant de poster

- Postez  la suite de ce message :

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/*xxxxx*/

c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages

----------


## Leobaillard

Bonjour !

Silk et moi souhaiterions ouvrir un blog sur Dveloppez autour de notre projet de jeu 2D/3D : L'Orbe du Temps.

Nous metterions sur ce blog les images du dveloppement, les fonctionnalits, les avances, et des morceaux de code avec lesquels nous nous sommes fracass la tte et qui pourraient servir  d'autres.

Nous expliquerons aussi (sous forme de petits tutoriaux) l'utilisation des composants Asphyre en 2D, car ils manquent cruellement de doc.

Si ce projet vous parait convenable, faites-nous signe  :;): 

PS : J'ai de l'exprience en matire de Webmastering, si a peut servir...

----------


## Leobaillard

Vous avez statu sur ma demande ?

----------


## Katyucha

Bonjour,
Vu que j'ai t en vacances, je n'ai pas vu votre demande avant aujourd'hui.
Je vous tiens au courant le plus rapidement possible.

----------


## Leobaillard

Merci beacoup !

----------


## panda31

Bonjour, je souhaiterais ouvrir mon blog sur la communaut Linux et Programmation libre sur Toulouse que je suis en train de monter, en correspondance avec la liste de diffusion ubuntu_tm_tlse : Ubuntu Team Toulouse

Y a t-il des formalits ?

Merci

----------


## cchatelain

> Bonjour, je souhaiterais ouvrir mon blog sur la communaut Linux et Programmation libre sur Toulouse que je suis en train de monter, en correspondance avec la liste de diffusion ubuntu_tm_tlse : Ubuntu Team Toulouse
> 
> Y a t-il des formalits ?
> 
> Merci


 ::koi::  qui aurait accs  la rdaction des articles sur ce blog ? Et quel lien y aurait il avec cette liste de diffusion ?

----------


## panda31

Ben moi dj! ::D: 
Sinon, c'est pas grave, je suis en train de faire un site aussi complet que possible afin d'encourager les initiatives lies  l'OpenSource et au dveloppement en gnral dans la rgion Toulousaine. Je cherche  faire natre une petite communaut de passionns et ainsi pourquoi pas solliciter les acteurs du dveloppement (entreprises, auteurs reconnus...)  venir nous exposer les actualits, leurs productions comme cela se fait  Paris trs souvent (il suffit de voir le calendrier du site Developpez.com pour s'en rendre compte, les vnements de Toulouse sont rarissimes !).

----------


## cchatelain

> Ben moi dj!
> Sinon, c'est pas grave, je suis en train de faire un site aussi complet que possible afin d'encourager les initiatives lies  l'OpenSource et au dveloppement en gnral dans la rgion Toulousaine. Je cherche  faire natre une petite communaut de passionns et ainsi pourquoi pas solliciter les acteurs du dveloppement (entreprises, auteurs reconnus...)  venir nous exposer les actualits, leurs productions comme cela se fait  Paris trs souvent (il suffit de voir le calendrier du site Developpez.com pour s'en rendre compte, les vnements de Toulouse sont rarissimes !).


On peut te proposer un hbergement pour un site de ce genre  :;):  
Pour le blog, le sujet abord est trs bien, il n'y a pas de problme  ::D:

----------


## panda31

> On peut te proposer un hbergement pour un site de ce genre  
> Pour le blog, le sujet abord est trs bien, il n'y a pas de problme


Merci beaucoup ! Cela m'intresse normment en effet. Avoir accs  un serveur me permettra de grer les membres de la communaut toulousaine. Remarque, si quelqu'un est membre de Developpez.com, il sera forcment le bienvenu sur mon site... qui plus est s'il est intress par Linux et qu'il habite  Toulouse ! ::D: 
Un petit truc cependant... Je connais rien au PHP pour le moment. Au moins, j'apprendrais. Je vais chercher des volontaires pour m'aider ! J'ai dj quelques ides. Pensez vous que l'interface du site doit tre proche de Developpez.com ou pas.

Pour le blog, je peux transfrer les messages de la liste et les actu en tout genre (flux RSS...), messages importants dans le Forum Developpez.com


Merci pour le soutien de la communaut. Je vais m'atteler bientt  l'criture de deux articles  proposer au club.

----------


## NiuAge

Perso je serais assez intress. On a developp avec 3 collgues un jeu en OpenGL cette anne, pour un projet de cours, et on a pu apprendre pas mal de choses. Mais je suis encore dbutant, ce qui veut dire que je pourrais peut tre expliquer concrtement et de manire simple des notions particulires utiles pour un jeu vido. Le code du projet entier serait aussi mis  disposition et expliqu.

----------


## Mathusalem

un blog.developpez.com pourrait tre intressant,  condition que chaque blog ait un thme dfinit prcisment par son auteur, et qu'il s'y tienne !

les blogs fourre-tout, il y en a dj suffisament sur skyblog  ::lol::  



Je ne me vois pas en crer un, mais en consulter sur des sujets prcis (orients actualit) si y a suffisament de mises  jour, certainement !

exemples : 
- les nouveauts java
- le dv sous mac os x
- rubyonrails
- ...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Un blog n'est pas une rubrique, un blogueur peu bloguer sur ce qu'il veux, par contre seuls les billets concernant l'informatique sont cochs pour apparaitre sur la rcap informatique des blogs developpez.com

----------


## CritikKiller

Ces blogs peuvent tre trs interessant pour suivre la ralisation d'un projet, avec des nouvelles du developpement, mais plus dans le cot humain, que dans le cot technique.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Bonjou  tous et bonjour  toutes,

voil je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poster cela ici, mais je voulais savoir ce que je peux faire. Je vous explique, A l'IUT en premire anne, j'ai recu un polycopi d'une trentaine de pages, qui expliquent toute les commandes de bases du systme Unix en franais ( mthode d'utilisation, options et explications en franais) et vu que je suis en vacances, je suis pret  mettre  disposition ces informations (si cela vous interesse bien sur) mais je ne sais pas o les mettre, sur un support ou sur un blog ...
Je trouve  ce poly vraiment trs pratique et il m'a beaucoup servi car je le trouve trs bien fait.

Cela vous intresserait-il?

 ::merci::

----------


## Arnaud F.

J'ai l'impression d'avoir lach une bouteille en pleine mer...
Pas de rponses  ::(:

----------


## nicolas.pied

Bonjour, 

Serait-il possible que vous m'ouvriez un blog sur developpez.com ? Je possde dj un espace perso (nicolaspied.developpez.com) mais pas encore de blog  ::cry::  

Merci bien !

----------


## gorgonite

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Serait-il possible que vous m'ouvriez un blog sur developpez.com ? Je possde dj un espace perso (nicolaspied.developpez.com) mais pas encore de blog  
> 
> Merci bien !



il sera sur Blood+ ???  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## nicolas.pied

Mme pas...mme si Blood+ c'est bien  ::D:

----------


## Hibou57

> Ben moi dj!
> Sinon, c'est pas grave, je suis en train de faire un site aussi complet que possible afin d'encourager les initiatives lies  l'OpenSource ...


Interessant Panda... est-ce que cela inclu aussi l'OpenSource commercial ?

----------


## cchatelain

> Mme pas...mme si Blood+ c'est bien


Tu penses aborder quels thmes ?

----------


## nicolas.pied

> Tu penses aborder quels thmes ?


Je pense un peu tout mes domaines favoris, c'est  dire :

Dveloppement Internet (PHP, XML, XSL, Rfrencement, Ajax, XUL, etc)Dveloppement d'application (Java, Mono, CSharp)

Ainsi que des actualits informatique je pense.

----------


## cchatelain

Cool... Aprs la cration (ce soir je pense) je prends l'abonnement RSS directement  :;):

----------


## nicolas.pied

Merci bien !

----------


## Adren

Bonjour  :;):  

Je ne dispose d'aucun espace d'hbergement sur developpez.com ni de blog. Cependant j'aimerai en possder pour plusieurs raisons :
- je dveloppe pas mal en php et maintenant en flash j'aimerai faire partager mes crations  tous les utilisateurs le souhaitant et ainsi recevoir des critiques constructives.
- je rponds  des demandes de projet sur developpez.com, il convient donc de possder donc un espace personnel pro. afin la aussi, eventuellement, de montrer aux utilisateurs, les projets cres (ou dans lesquels j'ai joueur un role majour ou mineur)

Merci d'avance de toute rponse  ::P:

----------


## gorgonite

> Cool... Aprs la cration (ce soir je pense) je prends l'abonnement RSS directement



+1
faut dire que les initiatives XUL sont rares sur ce forum  ::pleure::

----------


## cchatelain

Fait  :;):

----------


## Adren

Merci pour tout  ::P:

----------


## Maxoo

> Fait


et il est ou se blog ?
on le trouve comment ?  ::oops::

----------


## cchatelain

> et il est ou se blog ?
> on le trouve comment ?


On attend qu'il poste dedans  :;): 
Tien, c'est fait : http://blog.developpez.com/?blog=95

----------


## nicolas.pied

Il doit y avoir deux post dj, merci !

----------


## Thierry Chappuis

Bonjour,

Je ne dispose ni de blog ni d'un espace d'hbergement sur developpez.com. Je dsirerais disposer de cette offre pour aborder des thmes tels que 
- le dveloppement open-source avec .Net et mono: actualit, dveloppements en cours et exemples de code
- nouvelles de la communaut Python et exemples de code
- donner accs  une srie de tutoriaux que je suis en train de rdiger afin de les soumettre sur developpez.com sur des thmes d'algorithmique, programmation scientifique avec Python, concepts de POO avec Python et C selon une approche top-down (implmenter les notions de classe, d'hritage (multiple), de polymorphisme, de mta-programmation en C, qu'est-ce qu'une mthode virtuelle), etc.

Quelle est la procdure  suivre pour pouvoir ouvrir un blog et un espace d'hbergement sur developpez.com? Merci beaucoup et meilleures salutations

Thierry

----------


## pi-2r

Bonsoir,
je souhaiterais ouvrire un space perso traitant de la scurit informatique:
-rseaux(Icmp,HTTP,ARP spoofing, etc....)
-web(recherche d'information passive,protger un site web,etc..)
Mon espace traitera plutot de la scurit des rseaux car je pense qu'il y a assez d'information sur ce forum et sur le net, pour scuris une page web

J'apprend la programmation en C et C++ en tant qu'autodidact et je suis btatesteur pour un magazine traitant de la scurit informatique.

Comme mujigka, j'aimerais connaitre la procdure  suivre pour pouvoir ouvrir un espace d'hbergement sur developpez.com
cordialement,
                  Smoove

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Bonsoir,
> je souhaiterais ouvrire un space perso traitant de la scurit informatique:
> -rseaux(Icmp,HTTP,ARP spoofing, etc....)
> -web(recherche d'information passive,protger un site web,etc..)
> Mon espace traitera plutot de la scurit des rseaux car je pense qu'il y a assez d'information sur ce forum et sur le net, pour scuris une page web
> 
> J'apprend la programmation en C et C++ en tant qu'autodidact et je suis btatesteur pour un magazine traitant de la scurit informatique.
> 
> Comme mujigka, j'aimerais connaitre la procdure  suivre pour pouvoir ouvrir un espace d'hbergement sur developpez.com
> ...



http://www.developpez.com/hebergement/

----------


## pi-2r

ok  ::merci::  ArHacKnIdE

----------


## BiM

Re Kat !

J'aimerais bien en avoir un pour mettre mes ides pour les gnrateurs d'tat en vrac (dans un premier temps) s'il te plat  ::): 

Merci  ::):

----------


## cchatelain

Blogs ouverts, pensez  la FAQ des bloggers  :;):

----------


## BiM

Merci... mais t'es sur que tu l'as cr ?

----------


## cchatelain

http://blog.developpez.com/index.php?blog=98

Convaincue ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

> http://blog.developpez.com/index.php?blog=98
> 
> Convaincue ?


Je ne sais pas si a un rapport, mais le blog que t'a cr c'est *Bim* alors que son pseudo est *BiM*  ::roll:: 

Sinon, moi je suis convaincu  ::D: 

++ ( bonne nuit  ::):  )

----------


## BiM

> Je ne sais pas si a un rapport, mais le blog que t'a cr c'est *Bim* alors que son pseudo est *BiM* 
> 
> Sinon, moi je suis convaincu 
> 
> ++ ( bonne nuit  )


Merci  ::): 

Heu mais comment j'aurais pu retrouver mon blog avec l'ID ? Y'a un truc que je dois pas suivre l...
Je suis pas dans la liste des blogs (enfin ca m'arrange en mme temps).

Oui c'est vrai mon pseudo c'est BiM avec un grand M

----------


## Katyucha

::sm::  
Lis la Faq ! C'est dans la console d'administration que tu as le lien vers ton blog !

----------


## cchatelain

Merci Katyucha. Comme je l'ai dit : la lecture de la FAQ est un passage important. Ceux qui ont un blog y ont accs. Elle dcrit bien les fonctionnalits de l'outil, y compris la possibilit de renommer son blog...

 ::merci::

----------


## BiM

Je l'ai lu la FAQ  ::(: 

Mais y'a pas un tutoriel plutt ?

/me n'est pas trs trs doue...

----------


## Katyucha

Je vais essayer de prendre le temps pour en faire un

----------


## lambdacrash

Bonjour, 
Je suis actuellement en licence 3 d'informatique. J'ai dj  mon actif un DUT GEII et un DUT Informatique. De plus je travaille en tant qu'analyste programmeur dans une grande multi nationnale.
J'ai pour habitude de partager mes cours d'informatique (sur internet : http://lambdacrash.info/articles/),  je partage galement mes connaissances des diffrents systmes d'information utiliss dans l'industrie (OSI PI, DeltaV, ...). 
Je pense donc qu'il peut tre interressant de partager toutes ces informations via votre portail.

PS : est ce le bon endroit pour effectuer cette demande ?

Merci.
Cordialement,
Lambdacrash

----------


## Jihnn

Bonjour  tous,

J'aimerais ouvrir un blog pour y placer mes applications termines, codes sources et peut-tre ventuellement plus (tutoriaux, etc).
J'ai lu les rgles, videmment, et a m'intresse grandement.

Merci de me faire part de plus de dtails sur toutes oprations effectues sur cette requte,

Jihnn.

----------


## cchatelain

Pour placer des appli termines (avec le code source) et des tutos un blog ne me parait pas (de prime abord) le meilleur outil. Un hbergement de site me semble plus adapt. Qu'en dis tu ?

----------


## Jihnn

J'prsume...

----------


## lambdacrash

Bonjour,
Je vous ai cris il y a peu et n'ayant aucune rponse,  j'aimerai savoir  qui dois-je m'adresser  pour faire ma demande d'ouverture de blog sur votre portail. 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## BiM

Bonjour lambdacrash,

Quelles sont tes motivations ?

Cordialement,

----------


## lambdacrash

Bonjour,
Ma principale motivation est de partager mes connaissances dans les diffrents domaines cits dans mon premier post. 
Depuis quelques annes, j'ai pour habitude de mettre en ligne mes cours, tutoriels, codes-sources, ... 
J'aime enseigner (lectronique mixte avance en deuxime anne DUT GEII), et plus largement aider les autres. J'y consacre une bonne partie de mon temps libre.

----------


## adilo

Bonjour

je suis un analyste programmeur au groupe Norsys (www.norsys.fr) je travaille sur des applications Java/J2EE (pour des grands clients) et en parallle je fais un Master(Ex DESS) en Ingnierie de Systmes dinformations. Donc je veux partager mes savoirs professionnels et acadmiques, j aussi des projets intressant(raliser au Master en java/oracle, j2me, XML, conception  et php/Mysql) a partager avec tt le monde.
Quest ce que vous pensez de ma demande ?

Merci davance

----------


## adilo

Bonjour,
Je vous ai cris il y a qualques jours et n'ayant aucune rponse ::roll::  ,  qui dois-je m'adresser pour faire ma demande d'ouverture de blog sur votre portail.

Merci d'avance

----------


## cchatelain

Dsol pour le retard, cette todo m'avait chapp. Les blogs sont crs et vous aurez bientt accs au forum des bloggers.

----------


## adilo

Merci bcp, 

mais comment je peux trouver mon blog/espace? aussi je trouve pas la Faq sur les blogs?
il y'a t-il un manuel d'utilisation de blog/espace d'hebergement? ::roll::  

Merci d'avance ::D:

----------


## cchatelain

> Merci bcp, 
> 
> mais comment je peux trouver mon blog/espace? aussi je trouve pas la Faq sur les blogs?
> il y'a t-il un manuel d'utilisation de blog/espace d'hebergement? 
> 
> Merci d'avance


Dans le forum *[PRIV] Blogs* il y a un topic *Important :   FAQ Blog !* en position 6. Tu trouveras ce que tu as besoin. Si tu as des questions c'est dans ce forum l qu'il faut les poser.

----------


## Yoteco

Bonjour,

Je serais interess d'avoir mon blog, il serait principalement bas sur le web et plus prcisement le PHP. J'aimerais beaucoup traiter l'architecture des sites web, le Framework Zend et le dveloppement de sites en AJAX + PHP. Paralllement je compte aussi crire quelques message sur d'autres langages comme le C# ou Java.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Matthieu MEZIL

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog. J'y parlerai probablement du .NET 3.0 et srement de C#3.0 ainsi que de mes articles ou d'articles intressants (ou codes) trouvs sur le web.
Merci
Matthieu

----------


## cchatelain

Fait. Vous aurez bientt accs au forum des bloggers et  la FAQ des blogs pour utiliser au mieux les blogs de developpez.com.

----------


## Matthieu MEZIL

Merci beaucoup. Merci aussi  Ditch.

----------


## sheura

Salut,
Voil je suis jeune ingnieur en informatique vivant au Sngal. Depuis quelques annes il a un projet qui me tourne dans la tte, ce projet c'est celui de mettre en place un portail scolaire et universitaire ici au Sngal. Je m'explique; les diffrentes coles et universits en europe ou ailleurs (sauf afrique) dispose d'un portail qui leur sert  la fois de site web pour les visiteurs mais aussi d'intranet pour les lves et tudiants qui peuvent consulter des cours ou plublier certains de leurs travaux fait en TP ou autres. Ici au Sngal nos coles et universits ne dispose pas d'un tel outils qui je le crois pourrait tre trs bnfique dans le sens ou cel permettra aux lves et tudiants de plus s'intresser aux TIC mais aussi cel pourrait amliorer la qualit de l'enseignement.
Si je souhaite ouvrir un blog ce serait pour montrer l'avancer de mes travaux dans ce sens mais aussi pour avoir l'avis de personnes sur ce sujet. J'ai fait quelques recherches pour voir s'il existait une solution (portail existant) pouvant tre adapte  nos besoins mais je n'en ai pas trouv. Ce qui me pousse  un dveloppement "from scratch".
Bien entendu si j'arrive  terminer ce projet je compte bien en faire profiter la communaut.
Je crois que l tout est dit.

Merci par avance.

----------


## cchatelain

C'est ouvert, vous devriez bientt avoir accs aux outils et  la FAQ des bloggers. Vous le verrez facilement sur l'index du forum  :;): 

Bienvenue.

----------


## nicoo

Bonjour,

Analyste developpeur, je souhaite faire partager mes differentes decouverte sur Windows Communication Foundation ainsi que Windows Workflow Foundation.

Serait il possible d'heberger ces sujets sur developpez.com ?

D'avance merci a l'attention que vous auriez accorde a la presente.


Nicolas

----------


## cchatelain

C'est ouvert, vous devriez bientt avoir accs aux outils et  la FAQ des bloggers. Vous le verrez facilement sur l'index du forum  :;): 

Bienvenue.

----------


## nicoo

merci beaucoup

----------


## dtavan

bonjour, 

je suis dveloppeur C# et je travaille aussi beaucoup sur SQL Server, ft une poque j'avais mon propre site sur lequel je publi mes articles (dyt4concept.com, neldim.fr) mais j'ai du arrter pour diverses raisons, aussi si cela tait possible je serai ravi de pouvoir partager mes maigres connaissances dans les domaines de .NET et SQL Server ainsi que les infos s'y ratachant sur un blog.

Merci par avance

----------


## FreshVic

Bonjour,
Je suis dveloppeur Java/J2EE depuis 3 ans
Et je suis inscrit sur developpez.com depuis maintenant pratiquement 4 ans.
Je suis galement contributeur sur un projet open source en java :  violet UML EDITOR  
J'aimerais ouvrir un blog dans le but de faire part de mon humble exprience dans le monde Java/J2EE.
Il sagirait de traiter de sujet li  JAVA/J2EE tel que l'utilisation de Framework,  l'implmentation de pattern ou encore d'architecture.

En esprant avoir t convaincant.
Merci.

----------


## matrix3d

Bonjour,

Je souhaite ouvrir un blog sur la sortie du cd de formation consacr  Blender. Au programme pas moins de 35 h de formations avec  l'appui les cours, les exos et les qcm de validation des connaissances.

Pouvez vous me dire si c'est possible de raliser ce blog.

Merci d'avance  ::mouarf::

----------


## cchatelain

Comme je rentre juste de vacances, je reprends toutes les to-do que je traite. Ce sera fait dans le courant de la semaine  :;):

----------


## Neilos

Bonjour  tous,

je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog, modeste pour commencer, o je posterais diffrentes astuces / librairies / composants / techniques de dveloppement pour C++ Builder, au fur et  mesure que je les dcouvre ou les dveloppe.

----------


## joseph_p

Bonjour

J'aimerai ouvrir un blog autour de mon projet actuel (dj bien entam) de crer un site web Java. J'ai dj pos pas mal de questions sur ce sujet dans les forums et j'aimerai maintenant un peu rendre la pareille, sachant que ce site est bas sur :
- wicket pour la partie prsentation
- Spring pour la couche mtier
- hibernate pour l'accs aux donnes

J'aimerai plus particulirement mettre l'accent sur Wicket, framework qui me plait vraiment au quotidien !

Bien sr, l'informatique en gnrale sera aussi couverte, vu mon intrt pour la chose  :;): 

Est ce possible ?

++
ZedroS

----------


## processeur_cell

Voila, on est une quipe compose de 7 developpeurs participant au challenge d'ibm sur le processeur Cell, et on avait l'ide de crer un blog qui nous servira  exposer notre projet, nos avances, et  faire partager nos connaissances sur le processeur Cell ( celui de la PS3  ::P:  ). Je comptais galement demander l'ouverture d'un hebergement pour diffuser notre code librement qui illustrera le blog.....

merci d'avance,
cordialement linuxboy !

----------


## cchatelain

> Voila, on est une quipe compose de 7 developpeurs participant au challenge d'ibm sur le processeur Cell, et on avait l'ide de crer un blog qui nous servira  exposer notre projet, nos avances, et  faire partager nos connaissances sur le processeur Cell ( celui de la PS3  ). Je comptais galement demander l'ouverture d'un hebergement pour diffuser notre code librement qui illustrera le blog.....
> 
> merci d'avance,
> cordialement linuxboy !


Si vous tes 7, quels sont les 6 autres ? Ont ils un login sur developpez ?

----------


## cooldog

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau sur Developpez et j'apprcie beaucoup l'ambiance qui y rgne.  Je veux participer activement.  De un, quand j'ai des disponibilits, j'essaie d'aider les forumeurs dans les sujets concernant .Net.  De deux, j'ai une grande motivation d'crire des articles de blogs concernant .Net.  Soit des astuces, des tutoriels et aussi de la veille sur les orientations futures.

Je dveloppe sur DotNet depuis 1999.  J'ai travaill sur de trs grands projets internationaux avec des fonctionnalits assez innovantes.  Maintenant, professionnellement, on me demande de partager mon exprience.  Ce que je compte faire ici sur Developpez.  En passant je suis qubcois en France depuis 5 ans.

Dans l'entreprise o je suis, nous avons de forts liens avec Microsoft et les journaux.  Vous pouvez d'ailleurs constater ma dernire entrevue pour 01 Net.
http://www.01net.com/editorial/34784...ere-du-mashup/
(Martin Tremblay c'est moi)

Je crois sincrement que nous pouvons nous entraider.

Merci!

----------


## malikoo

Bonjour  tous !!

J'aimerai ouvrir un Blog sur la programmation DotNet (C#), En ce moment je bosse sur Lotus Domino au boulot , mais je suis toujours amoureux de C# et a me manque normment  ::cry::  , donc j'ai dcid de continuer a travailler avec C# pour des projets perso, en ce moment je compte dbuter un petit projet d'une application C# et une base de donnes FireBird, a sera le premier sujet de mon blog, et je m'intersse beaucoup de WebServices,(c'etait mon projet de fin d'tude), de ce fait je donnerai les tips que je connais et des news !!

A bientot

----------


## cchatelain

Fait. Vous aurez bientt accs  un forul d'aide pour les blogs ainsi qu'une FAQ.

 ::merci::

----------


## anacer

Salut,
depuis quelques temps, je bosse  la traduction de netbeans en franais et je peux galement faire profiter les autres de mon exprience linux. Je me suis donc proposer de tirer partie de l'opportunit que vous nous offrez, sous le conseil de vincent brabant.
Je n'ai pas 50 messages  mon actif malheureusement, mais je vous prie de bien vouloir considrer ma requete.
Cordialement.

----------


## cooldog

Bonjour,

De retour avec plus de prcision ... Je veux creer un blog concernant Dotnet sous toutes ses formes. Soit des astuces, des tutoriels et aussi de la veille sur les orientations futures.  Je vais me dicipliner  crire un artcile par semaine.

Je dveloppe sur DotNet depuis 1999. J'ai travaill sur de trs grands projets internationaux avec des fonctionnalits assez innovantes. 

Merci

----------


## cchatelain

Un domaine me parait plus adapt pour a... Qu'en dis tu ?

----------


## cooldog

Tu veux dire quoi par domaine exactement ?

----------


## cchatelain

Un site http://xxx.developpez.com 

Pour des tutoriels c'est ce qu'il y a de plus adapt. Pour les astuces c'est discutable. Mais si tu choisis a, a te prendra dj un peu de temps pour dcouvrir les outils de publication... C'est pas compliqu (a facilite mme grandement la vie pour publier, tout se fait dans un diteur trs bien conu).

----------


## Marc Lussac

Le mieux c'est les deux, un domaine pour hberger les tutoriels, et un blog pour annoncer les tutoriels et aussi faire des billets.

----------


## cchatelain

> Le mieux c'est les deux, un domaine pour hberger les tutoriels, et un blog pour annoncer les tutoriels et aussi faire des billets.


Absolument. Je dis juste qu'une fois qu'il aura pris en main l'diteur et le kit, et lu la FAQ blogs ce sera plus facile.  :;):

----------


## cooldog

Je suis totalement daccords avec vous.  Le blog sera pour les annonces, infos concernant .Net.  Ensuite, mes articles, tutorials et astuces, je peux les publier avant sur le Blog et ensuite transfrer les tutorials les plus lus ou les plus complets sur le domaine.

En passant, j'ai pas trouv de FAQ sur les Blog.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il y  des forums privs invisible pour les blogs et l'hbergement, vous y aurez bientt accs

----------


## cooldog

Dac, la patience est une vertue ! lol

----------


## anacer

Bonjour,
je voudrais juste savoir si le manque de raction  ma demande signifie qu'elle est rejte?
Ca me ferait vraiment plaisir d'avoir un blog sur developpez.com, mais si c'est pas possible je prfrerai en tre inform.
A bientot.

----------


## cchatelain

Non, elle n'est pas rejete. Je n'ai juste pas pris le temps de poster pour t'informer que tu auras bientt accs  un forum priv pour t'aider  te servir de ton blog  :;):

----------


## anacer

Merci pour la reponse. C'est fantastique.
A bientt.

----------


## malikoo

Bonjour,

Est que ma demande d'ouverture d'un blog concernant le dotnet (C# en particulier)  sur developpez.com a t tudie ??

Merci

----------


## cchatelain

Toutes les demandes ont t traites et j'ai demand aux admins de vous donner accs au forum priv des blogs. Dites le si vous ne voyez pas ce forum. Dedans vous devriez y trouver la FAQ des blogs pour vous aider  prendre possession de votre blog.

----------


## malikoo

Merci pour la rponse.

A bientot

----------


## gretch

Bonjour, 

en fait, Cela fait longtemps que cela me travail,  et en voyant cette discussion, je me suis dit que c'etait un signe, 

j'aimerais crer une page spcifique *sur Firefox et ses Plug-in,* cette page se voudra 
Claire (Organis par themes afin de faciliter la navigation)
Pratique (des liens vers les page download officiel...)
Evolutive (Maj rguliere suivant les dcouvertes...)
Je sais qu'il traine quelques trucs par ci par l sur le sujet sur " Dev..*.*net " 
mais rien qui ne soit  la hauteur des services que vous m'avez rendu, _(merci encore pour tt)_
par consquent, j'aimerais bcp partager avec vous _(et le monde entier :p)_ mon exprience de *dev. Web + d'utilisateur acharn*  de se magnifique outil qu'est *FireFox.* _(plus d'une bonne centaine d'extension testes !!!)_ 
* 
Merci pour tt...
@+
*

----------


## cchatelain

Si tu veux crer une page, ce n'est pas un blog qu'il te faut, mais un site non ?

----------


## gorgonite

tu veux faire quelque chose dans ce style ?
http://lgmorand.developpez.com/artic...sions-firefox/

----------


## gretch

En plus complet _(bcp plus de recul sur les extensions test  l'poque de l'article...)_
et en plus pratique, _(menu, catgories, navigation plus pratique... )_

mais oui, en gros c'est a, 

pour info : cet article est sortie un poil trop tot, 
ou alors on  lancer un topics un poil trop tard ! _(celui-ci)_
les infos obtenus n'ont que peu t utilis dans l'article, 
(normal, il tait quasi deja pondu ...)
 
rsultat : bon bah je suis pas sur le bon topics c'est a ce qu'il me faut c'est un page..., si tu peut me r-aiguiller 

 ::dehors:: 

lol

PS : 


> *
> 4. Remerciements*
> 
> Remerciements tous particuliers aux auteurs de ces extensions et galement  ceux des autres extensions qui, par leur temps libre dpens, nous facilite notre vie de tous les jours. Remerciements galement  tous les membres de la rdaction ayant particip  la slection des extensions et l'criture de cet article,  savoir: netah25, gangsoleil, vow, gnux, cchatelain, 2Eurocents, gege2061 et surtout gretch <-- 
> Je tiens galement  remercier ArHacKnIdE pour les corrections apportes  l'article.


 c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit ... lol

thx too...

----------


## gorgonite

dans ce cas, il faudrait demander un espace perso, et faire une page qui te convienne tout en respectant le design du site  :;): 

par exemple, un systme comme celui des pages de FAQ avec des "menus" qui se droulent... a t'irait ?

----------


## gretch

euhhH...  qui je demande pour avoir un espace perso ?..

pour le design de la page, je pensais  un truc un peu comme a :
http://dolphy35.developpez.com/

au code couleurs adapter bien entendus, 
avec des menus classer par themes d'extentions (mail, outils dev, favoris, and more...)

et pourquoi pas un menu static  gauche ! (si cela correspond tjr aux normes Dev...net)

enfin bon...

----------


## gorgonite

> euhhH...  qui je demande pour avoir un espace perso ?..


t'en fais pas... un admin a d voir cela  :;): 
sinon contactes le responsable de la rubrique web... BrYS






> pour le design de la page, je pensais  un truc un peu comme a :
> http://dolphy35.developpez.com/
> 
> et pourquoi pas un menu static  gauche ! (si cela correspond tjr aux normes Dev...net)



tu as les mains libres, tant qu'on reconnait encore qu'on est sur dvp (le menu en haut est important  :;): )

----------


## gretch

Merci Gorgonite,

C'est en route !!!

Vive vous !!!  ::aie:: (enfin nous maintenant !!! Ahahah... poufpoufpouf ...lol ) ::aie::

----------


## vingt-huit

Bonjour,
je suis friand de RSS, OPML et autres Atoms. Mais n'tant pas satisfait des lecteurs (aggrgateurs ...) disponibles, j'ai fini par crire le mien ... en Delphi. Je fais voluer ce lecteur rgulirement, et je m'en sers tous les jours.
Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog chez vous pour parler de tout , centr essentiellement autour de Delphi, Unicode, RSS, XML, UTF-8, UTF-16, ATOM, OPML, etc ...
Le blog se prte assez bien  cet exercice, par exemple pour raconter les problmes d'un flux RSS pas trs bien normalis pour le faire rentrer dans une interface graphique. Il est possible galement que je donne quelques sources, mais ce n'est pas forcment le but premier.
C'est avec ce lecteur que je suis Dveloppez.com ou About par exemple.

----------


## malikoo

Bonjour  tous !!

Dsol d'insist  ::oops::   mais comme j'ai pas reu de rponse, je voudrais seulement savoir si je pourrai ouvrir un blog sur developpez (blog sur Dotnet, ou je proposerai des tutos et des news) !!

Merci

----------


## cchatelain

*Tu as eue une rponse ! elle est en 2me position en haut de page....*

----------


## malikoo

Re-salut !!

Dsol  mais je n'ai pas reu d'accs au forum priv des blogs  ::aie::   !!!

Merci

----------


## cchatelain

Tu ne vois pas 2 forums de plus en haut de l'index ?

----------


## malikoo

Aah

Dsol mais je l'avais pas vu !!  ::oops::  

Merci trs beaucoup

----------


## SnakemaN

Bonjour,

Suite  un certain post , sur lequel je proposais  un utilisateur de faire une sorte de tutorial sur le contrle parental sur Ubuntu/linux, je me suis demand si je ne pouvais pas faire un "vrai" tutorial a ce propos. 
Comment pourrais-je proceder ?

Aussi, j'aimerai tenir un blog a propos de Linux, plus prcisment de la Distribution Ubuntu que j'affectionne particulirement.
Je pourrais y montrer des tutoriaux, que l'ont ne trouve pas forcment sur le net par exemple comment initier des blind-user a linux.
Comment bien configurer sa distrib' ?
Quelles sont ses fonctionnalit ?
Etc

Voila, dans l'attente d'une rponse de votre part
Cordialement
SnakemaN

----------


## gorgonite

si tu souhaites faire une sorte de tutoriel, ce serait mieux si tu demandais un hbergement... et tu crives un "vrai" article  :;): 

si cela t'intresse, contactes-moi par MP pour qu'on discute des modalits...


nb: tu peux aussi avoir un blog  ct pour annoncer tes tutos, et les sorties de soft que tu trouves intressant (et plein d'autres trucs du style  :;): )

----------


## sglon

Bojour,

Je travaille actuellement sur la cration d'une application 3 tiers sous "sun java studio enterprise" et souhaiterai en faire profiter les lecteurs de ce formidable site.

L'objet de ce blog serai la prsentation de mon logiciel nomm SIXPRESS ainsi que des tutoriels li  la conceptation 3 tiers, SOAP, XML via AXIS2 et la communaut APACHE.

Merci de me bien vouloir m'ouvrir un espace parmi votre communaut.

----------


## cchatelain

Je veux bien t'ouvrir un blog, mais comme dans souvent de cas je pense qu'un site serait plus adapt... Surtout pour des tutos. Qu'en dis tu ?

----------


## sglon

Ok pourquoi pas
Allons y pour le site

----------


## Marc Lussac

Les deux  ::):

----------


## cchatelain

On va commencer par le site, le temps qu'il se fasse aux outils de publication... Envoie moi un MP avec le nom de domaine que tu souhaite (de type XXX.developpez.com) et le mail o t'envoyer les codes ftp  :;):

----------


## Swog

PS : pour ton nom de domaine, il est prfrable qu'il soit bas sur ton nom IRL (question de srieux, a fait plus pro  :;):  )

----------


## lougne

j'aimerais ouvrir un Blog (pour faire simple) pour pouvoir faire une srie de tutoriaux sur les effets spciaux possibles avec le XHTML + CSS pour commencer. Ensuite on avancera avec l'ajout de la librairie JQUERY et le tout en parallle avec l'utilisation de SPIP. Pas de PHP juste le bouclage dans SPIP et les possibilits.

Ah oui, vu que je suis membre des beta testeurs du NxEngine, il y aura surement des Demos - tutos aprs la release du moteur dans un futur proche. 
Merci

----------


## gorgonite

tu ne voudrais pas un domaine pour faire tes tutos,  moins que ce ne soit que des petites astuces d'une dizaine de ligne ?

----------


## Thes32

Bonjour  tous
a fait pas mal de temps que je travail sur php-mysql et j'ai toujours song  avoir un hebergement pour non seulement crire des vrais page web dynamique en ligne mais aussi acquerir des connaissances par rapport aux avis des autres.
Mon site se basera sur les applications c/c++

----------


## cchatelain

Envoie moi un MP avec le nom de domaine que tu souhaites (du type xxx.developpez.com) et l'adresse mail  laquelle il faudra envoyer les codes ftp...

----------


## lougne

> tu ne voudrais pas un domaine pour faire tes tutos,  moins que ce ne soit que des petites astuces d'une dizaine de ligne ?


Dsol pour le temps que j'ai mis pour rpondre, en fait ce sont des tutos complets sur des effets les plus intrrssant aux plus "flyers". Je les veux dans une suite :
Prfrablement il faut connatre un peu dj la programmation HTML  :8-):  
Effets XHTML + CSSAjout de la librairie JQuery aux effets XHTMLintgration dans spip avec ses boucles et tutos SPIP pour dbutantj'en oublie surement....

Si c'est un site alors je les diviserrais par section comme suis:
Les effets XHTML + CSSles effets avec la librairie JQUERYSPIP FXNxEngineManaged DirectX avec C#  ::): 

 peu prs tout merci

----------


## gorgonite

a me semble trs bien pour un site...  :;): 

faudrait que tu prennes contact avec le responsable de la rubrique dans laquelle tu souhaites commencer  publier... respo Web = Kerod, si je me souviens bien  ::D:

----------


## Razgriz

Bonjour,

je souhaiterai un blog explosant divers domaines, le tout programm en Java principalement.

Les domaines traits sont les suivants : 

- APIs de scurit Java : encryptage symtrique ou non, hachage de donnes (MD5, SHA1, ...), Signatures DSA, Logging, ...

- Analyse numrique : divers domaines pour lesquels j'ai dvelopp des classes (recherche de racine, interpolation, intgration, traage de fonctions...)

- Parsers gnriques : comment parser une expression (algorithme ne dpendant pas du type d'expression (arithmtique, boolenne, ...).

J'envisage galement de rserver une partie du blog sur l'openGL (en C).

Enfin voil je pourrai commencer  rdiger ds ce week-end.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## PhiberOptik

moi, aussi j'aime bien ouvrir un blog sur l'informatique en particulier:
Des trucs , astuce ,personalisation de windwos xp
Des trucs et astuces sur Visual Basic, mes propres petits programmes avec leurs code source
 alors j'attend  la reponse

----------


## pcabanel

Bonjour, je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog pour traiter essentiellement de WPF. Je travaille pour un diteur de logiciel et nous faisons du WPF/WCF. Comme la techno est jeune, je dcouvre pas mal de chose et je souhaiterai en faire profiter le plus grand nombre.
Merci.

----------


## cchatelain

Fait, vous aurez bientt accs au forum priv avec les explications de votre blog.

Bons billets, et dsol pour l'attente.

----------


## pcabanel

Sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai eu aucun message concernant l'ouverture du blog. Est-ce envoy dans la messagerie perso ou sur un message interne  developpez.com ?
Merci.

----------


## pcabanel

Inutile de rpondre, j'ai trouv la rep. en lisant le forum.
Merci.

----------


## pcabanel

Bonjour,
Suite  ma demande douverture de blog, je ralise la ncessit davoir un espace dhbergement car la plupart des post sur WPF saccompagnent dexemples de code c# et xaml. Je rejoins donc la logique dannoncer par le blog et de publier dans lespace rserv.

Je souhaite donc avoir un espace dhbergement dont le nom serait pcabanel.
Merci davance.

----------


## mithrendil

Bonjour, je suis tudiant en informatique administration de rseaux et je sui sautodidacte. Dans le cadre de mon apprentissage du c#, voici mon premier "gros" projet: il s'appelle MySql Admin Easy. Il s'agit d'un programme GUI pouvant gnrer des requtes SQL et les excuter sur un serveur MySql local ou distant. Il s'agirait en quelque sorte d'un "mini phpmyadmin". Pourquoi cette ide: tout d'abord pour me permettre d'voluer dans la conception logicielle, mais aussi pour amliorer quelques points sombre d'un programme web: temps d'excution, dconnexions des aux sessions, rafraichissement etc... Je vous adresse donc une demande d'ouverture de blog sur developpez pour faire connatre ce projet et peut tre trouver des co-dveloppeurs. Le produit fini sera videmment distribu sous licence GPL. Merci de votre rponse.

----------


## gorgonite

ne serait-il pas mieux  de demander un hbergement de type projets en plus du blog ?

un peu comme altersig l'a fait... http://altersig.developpez.com/


lis ceci http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=352477

----------


## mithrendil

Et bien voil, je vous adresse ma demande pour un hbergement par la mme occasion. Seul problme: je voulais nommer mon projet "MySql Admin Easy", mais aprs recherche dans google je me suis apperu qu'il existait dj un projet du mme nom. Je vais donc demander le sous domaine "msimon". Merci!

----------


## gorgonite

> Et bien voil, je vous adresse ma demande pour un hbergement par la mme occasion.




il faut la faire  la suite du post indiqu... car ce n'est pas le mme responsable  :;):

----------


## mithrendil

D'accord, merci! ::D:

----------


## Thes32

> Envoie moi un MP avec le nom de domaine que tu souhaites (du type xxx.developpez.com) et l'adresse mail  laquelle il faudra envoyer les codes ftp...


C'est juste un rappel, j'ai vous ai envoy un MP mais j'ai pas encore des rponses

----------


## cchatelain

Je l'ai transmis aux admins. Eventuellement indique moi (comme demand) aussi par MP le mail o envoyer les codes ftp, a acclrera le processus  :;):

----------


## swirtel

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais crer un blog dont le sujet serait Ruby et Ruby On Rails. Les articles seraient en relation avec ce que je fais au quotidien au boulot, soit des astuces, soit l'utilisation de librairies, ainsi que la manire d'utiliser des librairies crites en C depuis Ruby.

Etant dveloppeur C++  la base, il se peut que certains posts soient associs aux langages dit "C Like", tel que le D.

Pouvez-vous me permettre d'avoir accs  un blog ?

Merci, 

Stphane

----------


## Katyucha

Fait

Tu devrais bien voir ton accs aux blogs apparaitre  :;):

----------


## Yaume

Bonjour,

Je suis architecte logiciel dans une socit d'dition dans le domaine de la GED (Gestion lectronique de document). Je suis spcialis dans la veille technologique autour des produits Microsoft. Je travail notament sur .Net (1.1, 2.0, 3.0 et 3.5), Sharepoint. J'ai galement un rle dans la qualit du logiciel. Je dsirerais ouvrir un blog pour partager toute cette activit.

merci.
Socit Archimed

*Yogui : En cours*

----------


## inoussa

Bonjour.

Je souhaite crer un blog pour parler essentiellement de :Pascal ( Delphi & FreePascal/Lazarus )"Web services Toolkit" WSTSQLJe suis le developpeur de WST et j'aimerai qu'il soit galement connu et utilis dans le monde francophone.

Cordialement.

*Yogui : Fait*
http://blog.developpez.com/?blog=165

----------


## JulienBadr

Bonjour C'est Badr
j'iamerai bien ouvrir un Blog pour parler sur Java , POO, SGBDR

*Yogui : En attente*

----------


## UNi[FR]

Bonjour,

je souhaiterais ouvrir un Blog autour des technologies .NET, WPF et PHP5

je pourrais ansi faire partager la communaut de mes dcouvertes en matire de programmation et plus particulirement le .NET 3.0 que je suis en train de dcouvrir

Merci d'avance

*[Yogui] Fait
*http://blog.developpez.com/?blog=167

----------


## malikoo

Bonjour  tous !!

Voila j'ai demand a fait quelque mois d'avoir un accs pour ouvrir un blog sur le technologie .Net, mais pour des raison professionnelles j'ai du me tourner vers java, donc j'aimerai partag mon experience et mes connaissances avec des tuto et des astuces concernant les application web java (Servlet, jsp, Struts) et aussi XML, XSL

Merci

*[Yogui] Fait
*http://blog.developpez.com/?blog=144

----------


## mamelouk

Bonjour,

Souvent, j'ai besoin de faire des remarques sur les outils que j'utilise, parfois j'cris un billet sur mon blog perso, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le meilleur endroit pour les faire. (Exemple)

Et je dis bien des remarques, car pour les questions il y a les forums, et pour les tuto vraiement bien cris il y a la page des tuto.

Developpez.com serait une bonne place pour mon blog informatique, donc voil une demande de plus. Ce serait pour parler des outils et libs C++ et des logiciels sous linux. Prochain billet prvu sur cmake!

*Yogui : Fait
*http://blog.developpez.com/?blog=168

----------


## pedouille

Bonjour,

Je me concentre actuellement sur la gestion de production de logiciels (partie intgrante de la gestion de projet), et je souhaiterai disposer d'un espace sur developpez.com pour parler de diffrentes solutions et technologies lis :

- IBM Rational ClearQuest, RequisitePro, TestManager, ManualTester : je proposerais dans un premier temps quelques billets concernant leur utilisation et leur impact dans les processus de dveloppement. Dans un deuxime temps, j'aimerais ecrire des articles et tutoriels complet mettant en oeuvre, dans une tude de cas, l'ensemble de ces outils.

- D'autre part, et tant donn le coup des licences Rational, je dveloppe pour ma socit un outil de gestion de workflow (quivalent de ClearQuest) que j'aimerais, si la qualit est au rendez-vous, proposer en licence gratuite. Ce blog me permettrai donc de diffuser et de recueillir des informations concernant l'volution de ce produit.

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci.


*[Yogui] Fait
*http://blog.developpez.com/?blog=169

----------


## yves.yang

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais crer un blog dont le sujet serait sur notre produit "eFace". Il couvre en fait les sujets IHM tel que: Eclipse RCP, XAML, Ajax, RIA, SWT, Swing, etc.  Les articles seraient en relation avec ce produit, soit les nouvelles fonctionnalites, soit des astuces, soit l'utilisation de composants.

Pouvez-vous me permettre d'avoir accs  un blog ?

Merci, 
Yves YANG

*[Yogui] Fait*

----------


## CEDRIC_D

Bonjour,

j'aimerais ouvrir un blog au sujet de Microsoft Dynamics.

Avec des informations sur le produit, des liens vers des articles, forums et dveloppements spcifiques.

Merci

*[Yogui] Fait :* http://blog.developpez.com/admin/b2edit.php?blog=172

----------


## LexLxUs

Bonjour  ::): 

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog sur Developpez.com. Blog qui traiterait du dveloppement web dans un rayon large. Ce blog aborderait galement les mthodes de conception, de l'analyse  la ralisation de projet.

Les principaux langages traits seraient PHP, SQL (MySQL, Oracle), (X)HTML, CSS, JavaScript.

Evidemment, les mthodes & leurs intrets telles que la POO, AJAX. Ou encore les mthodes de conception comme Merise & UML.

Etc ^^

Merci  ::): 

~L~

*adiGuba : Fait*

----------


## ygrim

Bonjour,
Je suis dveloppeur analyste et tudiant en master  l'universit Sherbrooke  Montral. Aprs avoir tat du dcisionnel l'anne passe  l'universit, j'initie un projet de B.I. dans mon entreprise (phase d'laboration d'un prototype). J'aimerais partager mon experience sur le sujet avec d'autres passionns de BI comme moi. Donc voila, le blog traiterait des concepts fondamentaux (gnse, architecture, historique, comparatif des solutions) et des aspects plus pratiques, j'utilise en ce moment une solution SQL SERVER 2002 (SSIS, SSAS, SSRS) mais j'ai eu  utiliser talend et pentaho par exemple.
Voila voila !
 A+

*adiGuba : Fait*

----------


## nicorama

Bonjour,
Je developpe un framework ultra-light permettant principalement l'architecture Restful avec une applet Java et J2EE, puis la rutilisation des bibliotques dans les changes de serveurs  serveurs. Toute connexion en pur HTTP.

C'est pas trs clair, mais un blog devrait clarifier tout ca  ::lol:: 

*adiGuba : Fait*

----------


## Morgoth_fr

Bonjour,

Je suis dveloppeur Web Java/J2EE, et je suis aussi un fervent utilisateur de la distribution Linux Mandriva.
J'aimerais crer un blog pour y noter certaines de mes dcouvertes, des tutos, ainsi que certaines interrogations sur le devenir de l'informatique.

Merci

*adiGuba : Fait*

----------


## Jiyuu

Bonjour,

Je suis loin d'avoir les connaissances de certains en programmation, mais je souhaiterai apporter mon aide  ceux qui comme moi ont dcid de ce lancer seul dans ce merveilleux monde qu'est la programamtion.

J'ai dj contacter certains modrateurs afin de proposer mes services pour la cration d'un tuto. Ceci avait t accept mais par manque de temps je n'ai pas pu avancer.

Mon souhait serait de pouvoir fournir des minis codes sources afin d'aiguiller les programmeurs en herbe (comment lier le contenu d'un fichier  un combobox, comment crire dans un fichier...).
En fait toutes petites astuces que j'ai accumul  force de trainer mes baskets sur les forums de dvelopper.

Actuellement je programme sous deux languages: VB et Ptyhon.
J'ai dj un programme sous VB qui fonctionne, et je suis en cours de trasncription en Python.

Je pense que crer et faire vivre un blog sera pour moi assez facile et permettra assez rapidement d'tre fonctionnel.

J'espre que ma requette sera acepte.

Bonne continuation  tous.

*adiGuba : Fait !* : http://blog.developpez.com/index.php?blog=190

----------


## BRAUKRIS

Bonjour,

Je souhaite mois aussi ouvrir un blog sur developpez.com pour parler de l'actualit de java/jee et des technologies web 2.0 comme Flex par exemple. Je suis ingnieur en informatique depuis 5 ans chez Thales et j'ai eu l'occasion rcente de travailler sur un projet utilisant les nouveaux standards comme JPA, les EJB3 et JSF.
Merci davance pour votre confiance.

*adiGuba : en attente...*

----------


## Arnaud.Vanheeswyck

Bonjour,

J'aurais aim ouvrir un blog concernant les bases de donnes en gnral et plus particulirement sur les technologies ORACLE (je suis certifi OCA). J'aimerais galement parler sur ce blog de la technologie .NET notamment les nouveauts (.NET 3.5 avec Linq, Astoria, Surface...), de projets personnels et professionnels (je travaille depuis 2 ans pour un diteur de logiciels B.I.). J'aurais galement souhait faire un compte rendu des TechDays 2008 Paris.

Ayant fait mes tudes en Belgique,  l'Inpres, je connais certains membres de l'quipe de developpez.com

D'avance merci.

Arnaud

*adiGuba : Fait*

----------


## tomo0013

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog concernant l'ensemble des procdures que j'ai pu cr dans le domaine du rseau, systme, et developpement.
Etant admin rseau & systeme, mais aussi un peu dev a mes heures perdues, j'ai accumul petit a petit une bonne base de connaissance que je partagerai volontier.

Dans l'attente de votre rponse,
cdt
Thomas.

*adiGuba : Fait* : http://blog.developpez.com/?blog=196

----------


## millie

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog concernant l'ensemble des procdures que j'ai pu cr dans le domaine du rseau, systme, et developpement.
> Etant admin rseau & systeme, mais aussi un peu dev a mes heures perdues, j'ai accumul petit a petit une bonne base de connaissance que je partagerai volontier.
> 
> Dans l'attente de votre rponse,
> cdt
> Thomas.


Salut;


Si tu veux partager tes connaissances, peut tre que ce serait plus sympa de t'ouvrir un domaine (Hbergement) pour y mettre tes contributions ?

Qu'en penses-tu ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca peu tre les deux  :;):

----------


## tomo0013

Salut  vous deux,
(Dsol du retard de ma rponse, j'tais en urgence jusqu' ce matin).

Les deux solutions sont, je pense, envisageables, mais au vu du contenu, un blog me paraissait le plus appropri, car au dpart, c'est plus des "trucs & astuces" et des commentaires que des rels tutoriaux que je souhaite poster.
Merci en tout cas pour ton ide Milie.

Vous considrez ma demande ?

----------


## millie

> Salut  vous deux,
> (Dsol du retard de ma rponse, j'tais en urgence jusqu' ce matin).
> 
> Les deux solutions sont, je pense, envisageables, mais au vu du contenu, un blog me paraissait le plus appropri, car au dpart, c'est plus des "trucs & astuces" et des commentaires que des rels tutoriaux que je souhaite poster.
> Merci en tout cas pour ton ide Milie.
> 
> Vous considrez ma demande ?


Le responsable Blog devrait te contacter normalement. Sinon, mme si c'est des "trucs & astuces" , a peut tre rdig sous forme de FAQ donc pas de soucis.

On va dans un premier temps s'occuper de blog et je te recontacterai aprs.

----------


## adiGuba

> Le responsable Blog devrait te contacter normalement


C'est fait  :;):

----------


## tomo0013

Merci de la ractivit en tout cas!

Bon week end  vous deux.
++

----------


## Ecosmose

Salut  tous ,

Un grand merci tout d'abord aux modo qui sont ractifs et initiateurs de ces espaces perso et collectifs...

Je viens d'une culture couche basse de l'informatique. J'ai rdig beaucoup de docs durant mes tudes et encore maintenant  cause du CMMI que je dois respecter (cours , dossier de conception, cahier des charges etc..)

Les sujets principaux que je souhaiterais partag seraient abord d'un point vue acadmique puis pratique dans les diffrents projets que j'ai men :

Les rseaux industriels (CAN, ModBUS, Ethernet RS 232, Ethernet , TCP/IP..) 

Carte d'acquisition et leur exploitation (National Instruments, Temps rels, PXI)

Programmation JAVA

Sciences en gnral (Electronique, Physique ondulatoire, Chimie atmosphrique Bcp d'Algo de traitement du signal)

Programmation .NET, C# . je n'ai pas trop d'exprience mais depuis novembre on a recommencer 5 fois notre architecture Data Access Layer car des contraintes de besoin sont apparues au cours du developpement...donc j'ai mont une analyse et un dossier de conception bton pour une certaine industrialisation...(la y'aura des notions de Factory, d'exploitation d'Entreprise Library, De Mapping O/R, de gnricit de Provider etc...)

Et puis un sujet qui me tiens  coeur : l'Ecologie et comment la fusionner avec nos mtiers contemporains (informatique)...

En gnral, j'ai une approche assez thorique en modlisant un problme puis un exemple pour la pratique (mes premire annes ce sont pass  la FAC puis j'ai boss pour le CNRS pendant 2 ans)...j'ai quelques proto, source, cours qui dorment dans mes fichiers mais je ne suis pas un chevronn du net donc je pronerais un site (qui apparement permet le tlchargement) mais je vous laissse seul juge ..

En vous souhaitant la bonne nuit...

*adiGuba : Fait* : http://blog.developpez.com/index.php?blog=198

----------


## rad_hass

Bonjour,

J'aime suivre les news .NET et les nouvelles technologies que je m'aventure parfois  essayer. Et comme je suis dbutant chaque chose que je parcours est une nouvelle dcouverte pour moi.

Ce blog me servirais  parler de certification .NET (chose que je suis entrain de prparer), du dveloppement Web (Silverlight, ASP.NET, AJAX ...). Et des news concernant .NET en gnral (WPF ...).

Je m'aventurerai peut tre  rdiger des tutoriaux qui s'adresseront  des dbutants comme moi ...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/index.php?blog=199

----------


## bossiel

Bonjour,
Je suis ingnieur Tlcoms et je souhaite ouvrir un blog sur la programmation en gnral (C++, C#, Java, ...). Je suis co-responsable du dveloppement d'un clbre logiciel VOIP et je serais ravi de partager mais connaissances.

*adiGuba (en attente)*

----------


## jproto

Bonjour,

  Serait-il possible de mouvrir un blog ?
  Je nai pas ncessairement de sujet prcis. Mon but tant de partager des points sur lesquels je nai pas trouv de rponses en ltat et sur lesquels je me suis parfois cass les dents (tel que cela).
  Bref, permettre  ceux qui se trouveront ultrieurement face aux mmes problmatiques que moi de gagner du temps.
  Pour thmatiser un peu, mme si lexemple donn nest pas significatif, les infos seront gnralement orientes sur des lments de dveloppement.

  Merci,
  Chris.

*adiGuba : Fait !* http://blog.developpez.com/chris

----------


## megacool

Salut,

Je suis un dveloppeur PHP/MySql/Ajax. 
Je veux ouvrir un blog pour aider les dbutants et pour parler sur la dveloppement web (PHP,Ajax....) et aussi je vais parler sur la scurit et les systmes d'exploitation (Linux....).

Merci d'avance

Mohammed Amine Kaabachi

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/megacool

----------


## SOAD08

Bonjour,

J'aimerais ouvrir un blog a propos du framework PHP symfony, essentiellement consacre  sa nouvelle version (1.1) tant donn le manque de documentation de celui-ci, et mon experience forme a grand coup de mailing-list.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/rouks-php

----------


## benwit

Bonjour,

Je suis ingnieur en dveloppement d'applications web depuis 8 ans.
J'aimerai ouvrir un blog pour partager 
ma veille technologique,mes opinions sur certaines technologies 
coup de coeur  ::love::   ::wow::  (promis, pas trop d'vanglisation ...  ::hola:: )coup de gueule  ::evilred::   ::furieux::  (tout en testant courtois bien entendu  ::salo:: )mon retour d'exprience

Il concernerait principalement le langage JAVA (sur le long terme), le framework GWT (ma phase actuelle  ::oops:: ), et tous les autres trucs qui ne tarderont pas  veiller mon intrt.

L'ouverture de l'hbergement pour mettre des ressources ventuelles doit elle tre demande en plus ou il y a t'il des sockets ouvertes entre les responsables de Developpez.com  :;): 

Merci d'avance.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/benwit

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca serais bien de contacter un responsable java (voir bas de page de la rubrique Java) pour faire une demande d'hbergement de ressources Java, en expliquant ce que tu penses y mettre  :;):

----------


## benwit

Bonjour,

Ce qui m'ennuyait  priori, c'tait de contacter un responsable d'une rubrique donne alors que les ressources que j'imagine peuvent concerner plusieurs rubriques. 

Imaginons que je veuille mettre des ressources sur Java, cette rubrique semble la plus approprie. Mais que ce passera t'il lorsque je voudrai mettre des ressources sur la conception en gnral ? Faudra t'il  nouveau prendre contact avec cet autre responsable de rubrique ?

Aprs rflexion, je me suis dit que ce n'tait peut tre pas aussi compliqu. Je prend contact avec le responsable de la rubrique qui me correspond le mieux  priori. Mais cela ne m'empchera pas par la suite de publier des ressources pour d'autres rubriques.
C'est comme a qu'il faut le voir ?

Merci.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il faut trouver un responsable pour t'intgrer, une fois que tu as ton blog ouvert, et ton hbergement ouvert, tu peu publier sur ce que tu veux  :;):

----------


## TanEk

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir mon blog pour crire sur :
_ des problmes que je rencontre sur des librairies que j'aimerai partager et qui ne peuvent pas faire un article complet car trop petit ou trop spcifique ;
_ des commentaires et des comparaisons sur des librairies ;
_ des prsentations d'algorithmes ou techniques ;
_ etc.

Mon blog porterait sur les technologies C++/Java principalement.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/tanek

----------


## gege2061

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais ouvrir mon blog pour crire sur :
> _ des problmes que je rencontre sur des librairies que j'aimerai partager et qui ne peuvent pas faire un article complet car trop petit ou trop spcifique ;
> _ des commentaires et des comparaisons sur des librairies ;
> _ des prsentations d'algorithmes ou techniques ;
> _ etc.
> 
> Mon blog porterait sur les technologies C++/Java principalement.


Je m'en occupe  :;):

----------


## vpicchi

Bonjour,

Je voudrais crer un blog autour de WSS et Workflow Foundation. Je voudrais mettre en place des tutoriaux pour : 
- Les installations de WSS 3 et + (quand a existera) ainsi que Workflow Foundation.
- Les crations et utilisation de templates, features, webparts ou autres dans WSS (dveloppement fortement oriente VB .NET)
- donner des informations autres sur les difficults rencontrs lors de mes dveloppements.
- mettre  disposition des mini-projets.

En esprant que le sujet vous intresse.

Merci d'avance.

*adiGuba : en attente...*

----------


## dib.massine

Bonjour, 

je souhaiterais ouvrir mon blog sur Microsoft Business Inteligence et ses outils.

*adiGuba : Fait*  http://blog.developpez.com/bid

----------


## SQLpro

Salut  tous....

J'aimerais ouvrir deux blogs :
1) sur le langage SQL
2) sur SQL Server

S'il faut vous donner des intituls pour ces blogs alors ce sera :
SQLpro_SQL
SQLpro_SQLserver

Premier post : comment raliser une contrainte UNIQUE  la norme SQL ISO avec SQL Server....

A +

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/sqlpro

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pourquoi deux blogs ? Pourquoi pas un blog, tu peu trs bien y aborder tous les sujet que tu veux, et crer deux catgories et plus...

----------


## adiGuba

> Pourquoi deux blogs ? Pourquoi pas un blog, tu peu trs bien y aborder tous les sujet que tu veux, et crer deux catgories et plus...


Oui c'est ce que je lui ai fait remarqu par MP  :;): 

a++

----------


## D@nny

Bonjour,

J'aimerais crer un blog sur le langage de formattage des textes scientifiques LaTeX: Tutos, astuces, actualits exemples....

Merci.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/protex

----------


## D@nny

Pas de rponse! ::(:  C'est a dire quoi? Demande refus?!!!

----------


## pottiez

a veut juste dire qu'adiGuba n'as pas le temps pour le moment (peut tre en examen) et qu'il te contactera ds qu'il sera libre  :;):

----------


## D@nny

> a veut juste dire qu'adiGuba n'as pas le temps pour le moment (peut tre en examen) et qu'il te contactera ds qu'il sera libre


Ok, merci et bonne chance  adiGuba dans ces examens (si c'est le cas).

----------


## adiGuba

> Ok, merci et bonne chance  adiGuba dans ces examens (si c'est le cas).


Merci ! Mme si ce n'est pas des exams mais le boulot  ::aie:: 

J'avais bien vu ta demande mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de la traiter de suite, et aprs c'a m'est un peu sortie de la tte :oups:


 ::arrow::  Je te contacte par MP pour la suite...


a++

----------


## comtois

Bonsoir

J'aimerais ouvrir un blog pour annoncer les nouveauts de PureBasic, ou l'actualit tournant autour de ce langage, par exemple la cration d'un nouveau wrapper ou que sais-je. 

La 4.30 ne devrait pas tarder, a me ferait une premire annonce  proposer  ::): 

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/comtois

----------


## SoBaKa

Bonjour,

J'aimerais avoir la possibilit d'ouvrir un blog. Je suis dveloppeur .NET chez Ezos Belgique et actuellement je travail dans la mobilit. Je suis intress par les nouvelles technos, ces derniers temps j'ai touch  WCF et Microsoft Synchronization Framework et je souhaiterais parler dans ce blog de ses sujets ainsi que tout autre choses qui tourne autour de .NET.

Merci d'avance

*adiGuba : Fait*  http://blog.developpez.com/sobaka

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Bonjour

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog, sur Office bien entendu, puis sur mes humeurs informatiques du moment (liberts informatiques, libre versus propritaire, informatique et socit, protection de la vie prive, ...)

Merci

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/fauconnier

----------


## Maldus

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog sur les rseaux dcentraliss en gnral (aucunement orient p2p fichier ni piratage) mais expliquant en quoi ce systme est une petite rvolution de la rseautique et comment il va rvolutionner le web dans les annes  venir. 

Ainsi qu'en parallle de ces articles, expliquer le dveloppement d'un moteur rseaux dcentralis tapes par tapes afin que tout le monde en comprenne les fondements d'un systme dcentralis.

merci.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/revo.net

----------


## Idrakis

Bonjour, 

je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog sur le suivit technique d'un projet de jeu video amateur auquel je participe.
Si j'ai choisit de partager mon experience par un blog, et pas simplement par l'criture d'une suite d'article, c'est parcque je souhaite partager les avancs au jour le jour, avec un minimum de recul lors de la rdaction, car le but serait plus de pouvoir montrer comment se droule les diffrentes tapes de dveloppement ( avec les changements de dcision en cours de route, les difficults rencontrs et les solutions choisit pour les surmonter, ... ) plutot que d'enseigner techniquement comment dvelopper un jeu video ( pour cela, il y a dja pas mal d'articles sur le web ).


*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/idrakis

----------


## silfride

Salut,
Je me permets de proposer mes comptences sur le domaine de dveloppement dun moteur 3D sur architecture mobile (tlphone portable, PDA ..etc) avec la technologie j2me mon sujet de thse dingnieur en informatique, si a intresse le site je peux moccuper de ce domaine, alors je me permets de demander louverture dun espace blog sur votre site.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/silfride

----------


## reverse_engineer

Bonjour,
je voudrais ouvrir un blog aussi qui contient des cours Linux .
Aussi de la programmation systme et une partie de veille technologique

adiGuba  ::arrow::  aprs discussion la rdaction d'article semble plus adapt

----------


## kermeat

Bonjour,

Je travaille actuellement dans le secteur des tlcoms et j'ai l'occasion de travailler sur des technologies varies. J'aimerais ouvrir un blog afin de relater mes expriences. En particulier, je discuterais des techniques permettant de simplifier la vie d'un dveloppeur. Dans ce cadre, je communiquerais sur mon projet de gnration de code jni open source jnoob.

Merci d'avance.


*adiGuba : en attente*

----------


## LinkinSelim

Bonjour,

j'ai beaucoup travaill cette anne sur JMX (java management extension) et RMI j'aimerais ouvrir un blog et mettres mon projet de fin d'tudes dedans, Merci

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/linkinselim

----------


## elsuket

Bonjour,

j'aimerai crer un blog sur SQL Server.

Merci beaucoup  ::D: 

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/elsuket

----------


## bredelet

Je veux bien commencer un blog pour discuter de mon langage de programmation dodo. Merci!
 ::wow:: 

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/dodo

----------


## Ogotcha

Salut  tous,

Je souhaiterais avoir un blog afin de me permettre de mettre quelques sources d'applications et petit utilitaire que j'ai dvelopp en VB.Net mais aussi des morceau de code utile.

Merci d'avance  :;): 

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/ogotcha.net

----------


## Rolf-IV

J'aimerais disposer d'un blog, afin de traiter de programmation :

- bouts de code PHP, Bash...
- mthodes de dveloppement Web pour PHP
- des petits logiciels libres bien pratiques.....

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/rolf-iv

----------


## ZeRevo

Salut

Je souhaiterais avoir un blog pour que je puisse prsenter des articles sur java/j2ee, hibernate, eclipse (rcp) et linux

Merci d'avance  ::yaisse2:: 

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/revo

----------


## erca57

Le fil rouge de mon blog : la programmation objet.
Je prsenterai mon exprience de la POO avec Delphi, Java (eclipse et netbeans), voire PHP (eclipse).

Pour commencer, une srie d'articles (dj prts) sur la mise en oeuvre de la persistance des objets sous Delphi win32. Ces articles sont bass sur la solution de TechInsite : tiOPF. Le tout constitue un tutoriel.

Vu le mal que j'ai eu pour me documenter sur la persistance des objets, je ne doute pas que mes articles intresseront un maximum de monde.

A vous !

Roland

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/erca57

----------


## PhiberOptik

Salut
j'aimerai ouvrir un blog pour publier un article que j'ai redig pour les dbutants en VB.net, mais galement aussi je vais poster d'autre article pour divers sujet

l'article vb.net en question est: http://phiberoptikos.wordpress.com/visual-basicnet/

a++

*adiGuba : MP envoy*

----------


## yves.yang

Bonjour,

Je suis le projet lead de ce projet: eclipse4SL. j'aimerai ouvrir un blog ici pour communiquer les informations pour nos lecteurs franais.

Merci d'avance
Yves YANG

=> Ricky81

----------


## erca57

> *adiGuba : en attente...*


Bien que j'aie dj publi 3 articles, le statut de ma demande est toujours "en attente". Y a-t-il quelque chose que j'aurais oubli de faire ?

Roland

----------


## adiGuba

> Bien que j'aie dj publi 3 articles, le statut de ma demande est toujours "en attente". Y a-t-il quelque chose que j'aurais oubli de faire ?


Non c'est seulement moi qui ai oubli de mettre  jour l'dition du message  ::aie:: 

C'est dsormais fait  ::mrgreen:: 

a++

----------


## LefortLudovic

Bonjour,

j'ai dj un domaine sur developpez.com : http://lefortludovic.developpez.com

J'aimerais dplacer mon blog (http://blogs.ezos.com/blog/lle) vers un blog DVP. Pouvez me le crez ? 

Merci d'avance,

Ludovic,

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/ludovic

----------


## grishka

bonjour,

j'aimerais ouvrir un blog afin de faire partager mon exprience du langage java, de l'imagerie 3D et de la programmation de jeux.

Merci (d'avance).

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/ludovic

----------


## EMC51

Bonjour,

J'aimerais ouvrir un blog pour partager mes connaissances sur les sujets que j'ai dj mis dans le titre...

Vu les sujets... sir developpez a me semble bien  ::yaisse2:: 

*adiGuba : en attente...*

----------


## laedit

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog afin de parler des technologies DotNet, (plus prcisment du C#), de son actualit ainsi que de mes recherches et mes travaux dessus.
Certains sont accessibles ici ou l.

Merci d'avance  ::D: 

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/laedit

----------


## repi

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog pour proposer des tutoriels relatifs aux dveloppement GWT.

J'ai dj redig les premires ressources, il ne me reste plus qu'a les publier.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/ptipie

----------


## zapoutix

Bonjour,

J'aimerais ouvrir un blog afin de parler de la Assurance Qualit en .NET.
En gros parler de l'aspect test, performance en C#, ASP.NET

Merci d'avance,
Math

----------


## Senji

Salut,

le site http://orbedutemps.developpez.com/ est blacklist chez google




> *Quel est l'tat actuel du site Web orbedutemps.developpez.com ?*
> 
>     Ce site est considr comme suspect et vous risquez d'endommager votre ordinateur si vous le visitez.
> 
>     Une partie de ce site a t rpertorie 1 fois comme gnrant une activit suspecte au cours des 90 derniers jours.
> 
> *Que s'est-il pass lorsque Google a visit ce site ?*
> 
>     Sur les 294 pages testes sur ce site au cours des 90 derniers jours, 114 page(s) a (ont) gnr le tlchargement et l'installation de programmes malveillants sans l'autorisation de l'internaute. Google a visit ce site pour la dernire fois le 2008-12-30 et un contenu suspect a t dtect sur ce site pour la dernire fois le 2008-12-29.
> ...


faites gaffe quand mme, car a pourrait bientt tre le domaine developpez.com qui risque d'tre blacklist en hbergeant des blogs types.

----------


## Yogui

> Salut,
> 
> le site http://orbedutemps.developpez.com/ est blacklist chez google
> 
> 
> 
> faites gaffe quand mme, car a pourrait bientt tre le domaine developpez.com qui risque d'tre blacklist en hbergeant des blogs types.


Je te remercie, c'est en cours de traitement.

----------


## jab

Bonjour,

Aprs une absence certaine, je voudrais ouvrir un blog pour parler de mon exprience avec Windows 7.

Merci.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/jab

----------


## mikedavem

Bonsoir tout le monde !!

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog afin de commencer  crire quelques articles sur mes expriences avec sqlserver.

Merci d'avance

Cordialement  ::D: 

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/mikedavem

----------


## abderahime_13

Bonjour,

J'aimerai bien avoir un blog pour concrtiser mon exprience avec Linux, EJB,  Java, J2EE, Oracle, MySQL ... ect, et tous ce qui concerne le dveloppement ainsi que la conception. On a aussi un projet J2EE/Flex qu'on ait une grande volont l-dessus.

Merci d'avance.
Cordialement.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/abderahime

----------


## SpiceGuid

Apparemment certains caractres dans le titre de mon blog perturbent le flux rss. 

*Titre:* < SpiceGuid : ses legos, son chameau />

*Blog:* http://blog.developpez.com/damien-guichard

*Flux RSS:* http://blog.developpez.com/xmlsrv/rss2.php?blog=252

Si cela pouvait se rsoudre avec un changement de titre :

*Nouveau titre:* Le blog de SpiceGuid

 ::merci:: 


*Fait*

----------


## millie

Bon et bien, je crois qu'il est temps que j'ouvre un blog.

Pour le nom du blog, probablement humbert-florent ou florent-humbert.

je travaille principalement dans la GED et je touche  pas mal de domaine (DB2 Content Manager, AIX, WAS etc.) et j'aimerai faire dcouvrir certains trucs auxquels je me confronte tous les jours ou que je dcouvre de jour en jour (et pour lequels je ne souhaite pas crire d'article complet mais vraiment faire dcouvrir certains outils/bugs etc.)

Mon domaine tait : http://humbert-florent.developpez.com/

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/florent-humbert

----------


## n!co

Bonjour,

Je me lance aussi, depuis le temps que a me trotte dans la tte.

L'ide serait de faire partager mon exprience sur les technologies java mergentes, les tips que l'on peut dcouvrir en dveloppant et qui ne sont pas toujours mis en avant dans les docs.

Je suis dj entrain d'crire sur DWR dont le net manque cruellement de ressource.

Merci par avance
Cordialement

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/nico/

----------


## yashiro

Bojour  tous, j'aimerais ouvrir un blog sur la communaut JAVA, pour y exposer des tutoriels concernant les technologies J2EE/JEE telles que JBoss EJB2/EJB3, spring, les technologies de prsentations (JSP/Servlet, Struts, JSF, GWT, Spring MVC etc...), Hibernate, JPA, JAAS et bien d'autres technologies.
En effet, j'aimerais vraiment partager mes connaissances avec les dveloppeurs du portail developpez.com car personnellement, j'ai reu beaucoup de ce site (depuis la 1 anne) et ajourd'hui je suis dveloppeur JEE danns une SSII grce  ces chahges. Je voudrais donc aussi avoir l'occasion d'aider mes cadets qui ont comme moi besoin d'tre clair.

Je ne sais pas comment on ouvre ce blog mais j'ai cru lire que le projet dpends entierement des modrateurs du site.

Merci d'avance ::mouarf:: 

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/yashiro/

----------


## ovh

Bonjour  ::D: 

Je me lance enfin moi aussi  ::D: 

Ce sera un blog pour parler de mes tranches de vie de dveloppeur web php, admin rseau (principalement linux), projets perso, actu dans ces domaines ventuellement, et tout a  ::): 

Nom du blog souhait : *ovanhoof* (comme pour mon domaine http://ovanhoof.developpez.com)

 ::merci:: 

*adiGuba : Fait !* http://blog.developpez.com/ovanhoof/

----------


## patriceharel

Bonjour  tous,

Pour ne pas faire original, j'aimerai galement disposer d'un blog sur developpez.com. Ce dernier serait orient sur les technologies BI de Microsoft (SQL Server, SSIS, SSRS, SSAS, Performance Point). Il mettra en avant des solutions sur des problmes communs au travers de petits tutoriels dont le domaine d'application sera bien dfini et restrictif de manire  bien identifier le sujet.
Dans l'idal http://blog.developpez.com/patriceharel/

Merci beaucoup

*adiGuba : Fait*

----------


## zapoutix

Bonjour,

Je me lance aussi, depuis le temps que j'y pense.

L'ide serait de faire partager mon exprience sur les technologies .NET et les methodes agiles(scrum, lean development, ...).

Merci,
Math

*adiGuba : MP envoy*

----------


## erfindel

Salut je voudrais aussi avoir un blog pour partager mes dbuts dans le dev, 

      1/ Le Nom du blog : Le Blog d'erfindel me semble bien  ::mouarf:: 
      2/ L'identifiant : erfindel
      3/ L'url : http://blog.developpez.com/erfindel/


Merci par avance.


*adiGuba : MP envoy*

----------


## keb83

bonjour,
je rflchissais  la forme avec laquelle il fallait que je laisse un retour d'exprience sur un projet que je mne actuellement, vu toute l'aide que j'ai pu avoir grace  developpez.net, je me ferai un plaisir de le faire sous forme de blog.


plus prcisment, dans le cadre de ce projet, la plus grande difficult  laquelle j'ai t confronter fut de trouver de la doc! je me suis promis d'en laisser...


si c'est possible, mon blog aura deux parties biens distincte:
Connaissances thoriques sur voiceXML principalement.Mise en oeuvre du projet d'diteur graphique, avec des billets sur l'aspect gestion de projet  et l'aspect technique (les technologies utilises).

le projet que je mne est un projet universitaire, et ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il est men dans "l' peu prs"
j'ai souvent entendu des professionnels me dire "oui, mais ce n'est pas un vrai projet!"
la seul part de vrit sur laquelle cette remarque peut se fonder, c'est que dans l'immense majorit des cas, au moment o un tudiant est confronter  son premier vrai projet, il n'a pas les connaissance ncessaires  la gestion d'un projet et encore moins de connaissance sur la technologie qu'il va utiliser...

dans mon cas par exemple, mes connaissance en programmation se limitaient  j2se, un peu de c, c++, et du basic!

aprs deux mois et demi, je me retrouve  farfouiller dans le code de plugins eclipse et  avoir (comme par magie) dpass ma phobie de l'anglais.

pour recadrer, je veux laisser de la doc en franais sur:

- voiceXML et sa dernire version (3.0) qui en est  son premier working draft.

- une mthode de gestion de projet itrative et incrmentale (SCRUM pour pas la siter).

- la construction d'un diteur graphique partant d'un domaine dcrit par des schmas XML, et o le graphe reprendrait la smentique et non pas la structure arborescente du fichier xml, et ceci en utilisant: EMF, GEF, GMF. ce qui serait un bon point de dpart pour la comprhension par la pratique des notions de modles, mapping, parsing, srialisation, etc.

- des notions fondamentale sur la programmation de plugins sous eclipse 
(les tutoriels existants pour les sujets que j'voque sont le plus souvent pas trs  jour).

et enfin, cela me permettrait de trouver la satisfaction de voir que la doc que j'cris servira  d'autres personnes.

voil pour le pourquoi du blog  :;): 

si a se ralise, et si il est possible de choisir son url, un truc sans le "83" de mon pseudo serait idal.  


merci

*adiGuba : MP envoy*

----------


## azerr

Bonjour keb83,

Je voies que tu es super motiv. C'est bon ca!
Je me permets d'intervenir concernant la partie GEF, EMF, WST....sur lequel tu voudrais parler. Comme tu le sais j'ai redige plusieurs billets sur le blog Akrogen concernant ces sujets.

Mon but est d'avoir une panoplie de billet qui explique tout ce qu'il faut pour demarrer un projet a JSF Web Tools ou PDE. En gros pouvoir gerer un fichier XML a l'aide d'un editor XML, a l'aide d'une UI (SWT), a l'aide d'un graphique (GEF).

Tout ca pour dire que (si tu le veux bien), je pense que l'on pourrait bosser ensemble pour continuer ces billets en partant sur l'ex DOM-SSE que j'ai commence a faire. Qu'en penses tu?

Juste un petit conseil. Tu es hyper motive, mais ATTENTION a ne pas s'enflammer et vouloir faire 10 milliards de trucs car la motivation peut baisser rapidement. Bosser a plusieurs c'est super motivant, donc etant donne que je suis preseque seul au monde (merci djo de me faire sentir moi seul ::): ), ca me motiverait de continuer a rediger ces billets avec toi qui m'a l'air hyper motive.

Qu'en penses tu?

Angelo

----------


## keb83

salut Angelo,
pour pas poluer, je te rpond en MP.
^^

----------


## titom59

salut,

bon j'ai essay les emails, les fichiers "astuces" ou "tools" rien n'est vraiment pratique.

a fait donc qq temps que je rflchis  un blog.

oh pas comme un expert qui dcompile des nouveauts qui sortent dans 1 an, mais plutt sur les problmes rencontrs et sur les solutions trouves. 

je suis convaincu que a me resservira et si a peut aider les autres c'est tout bnf.

 ::D: 

*adiGuba : MP envoy*

----------


## PerpetualSnow

Bonjour,

Je travaille avec les technologies Silverlight 2.0 (et depuis quelques jours 3.0).
Afin de promouvoir cette technologie, je souhaite crer un blog prsentant des astuces sur les sujets qui m'ont pris la tte pendant des heures mais qui peuvent parfois se rsoudre d'un clic.
Bref, mon projet est de rdiger des articles de retour d'exprience avec pour sujet central Silverlight. Voici des exemples de sujet que je pourrai exposer : comment ajouter une rfrence  une dll Silverlight dans Visual Studio (la procdure est diffrente d'une dll classique et rien n'est prcis sur MSDN), ou pourquoi fxc.exe (cration de pixelshader) retourne l'erreur "error X3501: 'main': entrypoint not found" sur certain fichier et non sur d'autre qui pourtant semble tre identique.

Merci de votre rponse,

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/perpetualsnow/

----------


## vpourchet

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre de mes tudes j'ai choisi de me spcialiser dans la virtualisation et j'aimerais creer un blog retraant mes retours d'expriences sur telles ou telles technologies.

Nom du blog : valus

merci  ::D: 

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/valus/

----------


## Eric013

Bonjour

Je souhaiterai aussi pouvoir mettre  contribution mon exprience  travers un blog ici. Etant MSP (Microsoft Student Partner) je dveloppe notamment sur les technologies .NET, surtout silverlight, C#, ASP , LINQ, XNA 

Jai divers articles en attente de rdaction sur silverlight 3.0 et la gestion de la 3D, qui est lune de mes passions. Je souhaiterai aussi mettre  contribution mes travaux sur les intgrations dun projet XNA dans un projet silverlight. (Oui cest possible  ::):  Pour la futur ralisation d'un jeu, avec les sources et documentation.

Nom du blog dsir : sanchezeric

Je me tiens  votre disposition pour de plus ample renseignement.
Cordialement

Sanchez Eric.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/sanchezeric/

----------


## Siguillaume

Bonjour, je travaille prsentement sur le CMS Joomla, et je suis mme en redaction de certains lements pour DVP. Mais je voulais dej crer un blog pour changer certaines informations sur ce CMS, qui est de plus en plus utilis. Et surtout recevoir certains commentaires des ventuels visiteurs.

Le nom souhait est *siguillaume*. :;): 

Merci.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/siguillaume/

----------


## Wu_Wei

Bonjour,

Je travaille en Smalltalk et je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog pour discuter de ce langage, en crivant quelques articles courts. Les thmatiques abordes tourneraient autour des aspects graphiques, de l'intelligence artificielle, de "bibliothques" utiles pour coder, des actualits de Smalltalk...

Je prcise que je ne suis pas informaticien de formation, mais je pense que je pourrais tout de mme apporter un peu d'animation autour de ce langage voire un peu de code en libre accs.

Merci d'avance.

*adiGuba : Fait*  http://blog.developpez.com/wu-wei/

----------


## h_ismaili

Bonjour, je suis trs intress par l'ide de crer un blog sur developpez.com (site qui m'a beaucoup aider pendant les tudes et continue toujours  le faire).

En effet, je m'intresse surtout au dveloppement java/jee, tout ce qui touche aux bases de donnes oracle et l'informatique dcisionnelle. j'ai lu pas mal sur ces technologies (tutos, doc officielle...) et j'ai des expriences qui y touchent.

je suis enthousiaste  l'ide de partager mes connaissances informatiques  travers des tutos pratiques (je suis entrain de prparer un tuto d'initiation  jee que je compte enrichir par la suite en intgrant quelques frameworks des plus populaires).

j'attends votre rponse. :;): 

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/h-ismaili/

----------


## prog+

Bonjour, je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog ici pour faire par de mes recherche sur la programmation system et l'avancement de mon os. Bonne journe a vous. 
CDT prog+

*adiGuba : MP envoy*

----------


## Golgotha

Bonjour !

Je souhaite ouvrir un blog sur dveloppez pour partager mon exprience avec la communaut et le public, tant dveloppeur de mtier et mordu de programmation je fait beaucoup de chose qui pourrait tre intressant de partager..   

Je pense que les sujet serraient trs varis, je dcouvre actuellement Django et Ruby on rails, deux framework qui me passionne, j'aimerais beaucoup partager sur ce sujet, mais aussi sur tout ce qui touche de prs ou de loin l'informatique bien sr.

*Nom du blog dsir : Vu en MP*

Merci d'avance !


*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/cs-blog/

----------


## tchize_

Bonjour adiGuba,

bon alors, rien de transcendant, un petit blog pour y tapper quelques tutoriaux, devinettes java et autres connaissances javaistes glanes au cours de mon exprience professionnelle. Je manque justement d'un endroit o mettre tout ca.


nom du blog  disputer par MP?  ::): 


Bonne journe.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/ddelbecq/

----------


## dgueguen

Bonjour,

J'aimerais crer un blog ddi aux tests logiciels en gnral: outil de test, mthodologie, automatisation des tests et process.

Je travaille depuis trs longtemps dans ce domaine (test de logiciels embarqus pour les mobiles, tests de serveurs de contenu, test de logiciel PC) et j'aimerais diffuser de l'information  ce sujet.

COrdialement.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/domi/

----------


## Julien Breux

Bonjour,

Je suis dveloppeur externe sur la solution Prestashop (PHP Open Source). Je suis en relations directes avec l'quipes de dveloppement.

J'aimerai relat les changements sur la solutions, l'aide  la cration de modules et le dveloppement.

Le nom souhait est julienbreux

Merci beaucoup  Dveloppez.com

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/julienbreux/

----------


## nferay

Bonjour, j'ai dj un blog avec des articles sur le logiciel open source talend
http://nicolas.feray.free.fr/blog/?cat=5

Je souhaite conserver mon blog perso pour des loisirs par forcment en rapport avec l'informatique et ouvrir un blog sur developpez pour migrer mes articles infos et en crire d'autres.

nom du blog : nferay

merci d'avance.

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/nferay/

----------


## titip

Bonjour  tous,

J'aimerais aussi crer un blog permettant de partager des tutoriaux concernant quelques applications que j'ai fait avec diffrentes technos C# (principalement), JAVA, PHP, FLASH. Je pourrais aussi faire un retour d'exprience sur la reprise de donnes avec Talend sous forme de cas pratique et (surtout) dtaill.

Merci d'avance et bonne journe

*ANO: FAIT :* http://blog.developpez.com/titip/

----------


## Hinault Romaric

Bonjour

   J'aimerais crer un blog pour partager des tutoriels et articles concernant les technologies .net plus prcisent le VB.net, C# et aussi Sql server, et fournie des astuces pour certaine questions rcurante sur le forum VB.net auxquelles j'ai fournie des rponses.

Nom du blog : lilroma

Merci d'avance et bonne journe

*adiGuba : Fait* http://blog.developpez.com/lilroma/

----------


## Hinault Romaric

toujours pas de rponse  ::(:

----------


## adiGuba

Dsol j'ai compltement oubli votre demande...
Je vous contacte par MP...

a++

----------


## Mikerhinos

Bonjour,

diplm depuis peu en tant que dveloppeur logiciel je me spcialise dans le web qui me passionne vraiment.

Ayant totalement chang d'orientation professionnelle il y a 1 an (j'tais ouvrier) je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog pour relater mon aventure dans ce nouveau monde et partager mes projets/expriences.

Merki !  ::lol:: 

*ANO: FAIT :*  http://blog.developpez.com/mikerhinos/

----------


## teddyalbina

Bonjour, je voudrais crer un blog autour de .net plus prcisement de C#. Je compte y mettre des articles tournant autour de mes ralisations.

Par mes ralisations je parle, de bibiothque de cration d'empreinte de document reposant sur l'algo Rabin fingerprint, par exemple, ou encore d'une librairie pour faire des applicatios console "interactive" etc.

valavala.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/bluecurve/

----------


## shebu

Eh oui, je voudrais ouvrir un blog sur c#. Plus particulirement, un blog qui parlerait d'astuces c# et des points un peu dlaisss par la plupart des dveloppeurs.

Le tout serait accessible aussi bien aux dbutants qu'aux dveloppeurs expriments qui veulent essayer de nouvelles faons de faire.

Mes premiers articles seraient sur : comment faire un enumrateur fortement typ sans utiliser les gnriques, comment dtecter les dpassements de capacit sur les types numriques, jouer avec des images dynamiques en asp.net, etc...

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/shebu/

----------


## eric.pommereau

Bonjour,

Serait il possible d'ouvrir un blog dans le domaine du dveloppement web, je compte l'utiliser en parallle de mes articles et pour du ponctuel.

Comme nom de blog mon login ira trs bien : *eric190*

Merci d'avance.

@+

*ANO: Annul*

----------


## Pierre8r

Bonjour,

Je souhaite ouvrir un blog.
Je pense m'en servir principalement comme marque page autour du dveloppement.
Je pense que cela peux tre ventuellement aussi utile  d'autres.

*ANO: Annul*

----------


## faico

Bonjour, 

je voudrais crer un blog autour de J2EE plus prcisement de JSF/EJB. Je compte y mettre des articles et tutoriels.

*ANO: En traitement*

----------


## Cacophrene

Bonjour,

Je voudrais crer un blog en rapport avec la programmation fonctionnelle en gnral et OCaml en particulier. Ce blog comportera des tutoriels, des exemples de code et, de temps en temps, des projets d'envergure variable pour montrer l'utilisation du langage en situation relle.  terme, un accent particulier sera mis sur son utilisation en biologie.

Merci par avance,
Cacophrne

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ocamlblog/

 ::merci::

----------


## yvon_huynh

bonjour,
je voudrais ouvrir un blog sur la programmation php/mysql/jquery orient Management de contenu. 

C'est un CMS dvelopp par moi depuis un an.
site: http://www.mucms.com
Merci.

*ANO: Annul*

----------


## doc malkovich

Hello,

Dans mes bonnes rsolutions de la rentre j'aimerais ouvrir un blog sur la BI, o je mettrais qques tips & tricks, voire des tutos ou des cours sur le dcisionnel ...

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/jmalkovich/

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour des cours ou des tutos a serais bien aussi en plus de te crer un domaine sur developpez.com et te donner un accs aux outils de publication, merci de voir avec ma resp de rubrique BI  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## BiM

Bonjour,

Pour les tutoriels et cours sur de la BI, tu devrais contacter Fleur-Anne BLAIN, responsable de la rubrique et de l'quipe Business Intelligence.

----------


## doc malkovich

ok pour les tutos et les cours, je vais la contacter ...
mais pour le reste, les tips & tricks, ( qui sont assez courts ) je peux avoir un blog siouplait ? 
thanks

----------


## BiM

> ok pour les tutos et les cours, je vais la contacter ...
> mais pour le reste, les tips & tricks, ( qui sont assez courts ) je peux avoir un blog siouplait ? 
> thanks


Ce n'est pas moi qui dcide, mais penses-tu pouvoir t'intgrer  celui-ci (http://blog.developpez.com/bi/) ou un personnel te conviendrait mieux ?

----------


## doc malkovich

> Ce n'est pas moi qui dcide, mais penses-tu pouvoir t'intgrer  celui-ci (http://blog.developpez.com/bi/) ou un personnel te conviendrait mieux ?


Au risque de paraitre antisocial ( malgr mon ct lapin crtin  ::mrgreen:: ), je trouve qu'il est + ax sur le forum bi, avec les news de ce dernier ( comme une nouvelle FAQ a t cre, une nouvelle catgorie est apparue , Oracle rachte Nintendo ... )

Hum, moi je pensais plus mettre des billets sur des astuces que j'ai dcouvert au cours de mon travail ( sous bo, sunopsis/odi, oracle, toad, conception  ... ), ou encore mes humeurs sur le dcisionnel en gnral.
En ce sens je prfrerais un blog personnel que j'alimenterais lors de mes looooongues pauses du midi ...
Voil voil ...

Maintenant peut-tre que je me trompe, je peux m'exprimer ailleurs et autrement ?

----------


## vincent.mbg

Bonjour, je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog pour mon projet

mbg sqlite.

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d80...lient-sqlite3/

Cette application permet l'dition de base de donnes sqlite3.

Dans un futur proche, je souhaite apporter d'autre fonctionnalit comme la cration d'ORM pour une base de donnes dfinie, une IHM graphique pour la conception des trigger et des tables et une fentre affichant dynamiquement des vues.

Je souhaite galement tendre le projet  d'autres SGBD et en premier lieu, Mysql. Le projet tant dvelopp en python 3.0 les API ne sont pas encore disponibles.

Un blog me permettrais d'apporter des explications sur la conception du projet comme les solutions qui ont t choisies, pourquoi, quel ont t les problmes rencontrs comment ont-ils t corrigs...

Je mtrais galement en avant la conception des widgets tkinter crs spcialement pour cette application.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## RideKick

> Bonjour, je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog pour mon projet
> 
> mbg sqlite.
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d80...lient-sqlite3/
> 
> Cette application permet l'dition de base de donnes sqlite3.
> 
> Dans un futur proche, je souhaite apporter d'autre fonctionnalit comme la cration d'ORM pour une base de donnes dfinie, une IHM graphique pour la conception des trigger et des tables et une fentre affichant dynamiquement des vues.
> ...


Bonjour , 
Il serait prfrable de passer par un hbergement projet pour cela.

----------


## eric.pommereau

Bonjour,

Je souhaite ouvrir un blog autour du thme "dveloppement web".

Titre souhait : blog de Eric Pommereau.

Merci d'avance.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/eric-pommereau

----------


## Sieldev

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog sur les technologies .NET/C#.

Depuis le dbut de mes tudes suprieures j'ai toujours dvelopp sur les technologies Microsoft, mme si bien sur, j'ai galement programm sur d'autres technos notamment PHP, C et Java.

Je fais depuis l'anne dernire mes tudes en alternance, mon choix c'est port sur une entreprise qui est Gold Partner Microsoft.
Pour cette anne en M1, j'ai choisi l'option Gnie Logiciel Applicatif sur les technologies Microsoft.

Un blog me permettrai de rdiger des articles, des tutoriels et maintenir une veille technologiques grce  ce que j'apprends en entreprise et en cours mais aussi sur des projets personnels.

Cordialement,

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/sieldev/

----------


## kiwwi209

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog au sein de la communaut Developpez.net afin de partager mon exprience et surtout mes retours sur expriences principalement autour des sujets suivants :
 - interfaces SAP-Java via JCo, Business Connector, SAP PI
 - cration de site web en Java-J2EE (Maven, Struts 1 et 2, IBatis, ...)
 - Tomcat
 - Web Services Java via Axis 2
 - .../...

L'objectif tant de construire un fil rouge autour des ralisations que je suis amenes  laborer au quotidien en tant que Chef de projet - architecte Java autour de solutions SAP et de faire partager ceci car les ressources sur le sujet en langue franaise sont tnues.

Cordialement,

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/kiwi/

----------


## unix27

Bonjour, 
je suis ingnieur j'ai 4ans d'exprience dans plusieurs SSII et je souhaite crer un Blog sur .net:
Le but de ce blog et d'abord les techniques et concepts avancs de la programmation web.
Au cour de mes dveloppements des applications web avec le langage C#, j'ai malheureusement pris de mauvaises habitudes comme le dveloppement spaghetti,.. ::cry::   cause des rclamations clients, manque de temps, manque de documentations,multitude d'applications spaghetti(non structures et  qui devaient tre maintenu,...)
Pour toutes ces raisons et afin d'avoir un  bon niveau en ingnierie j'ai pens a crer un blog qui traite tout les aspects avancs de la programmation web (comparatif des structures des applications web, avantage et inconvnient des choix, ...) 
J'ai encore d'autres ides mais j'attendrai  votre validation  

Cordialement.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/yassine/

----------


## jgard

Bonjour,

Je suis dveloppeur .NET dans une SSII depuis 2006 et j'ai la chance de souvent travailler sur des projets utilisant les technologies rcentes. Durant ces derniers mois, j'ai commenc  rdiger quelques articles, powerpoints, screencasts, ... principalement sur le Framework 3.5, Entity Framework et Visual Studio 2010. Je souhaiterais dans un premier temps publier les documents et bouts de code intressants et ensuite ventuellement publier mes sceencasts et projets.

Je pense qu'un blog serait suffisant pour la premire partie, c'est pourquoi j'ai d'abord post ma demande ici et non sur les hbergements. En esprant que vous validerez ma demande.

Cordialement,

Johan GARD

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/johangard/

----------


## nicolofontana12

Effectivement des blog pour les developpeur est une bonne ide  l'image de blog.spot de google. Pas mal de developpeurs y sont pour  y mettre leur code et autres.

Vivement developpons.com

----------


## nicolofontana12

Bonjour

Je suis entrain de developper un jeu en Android. Je compte ouvrir un blog sur developpez.com  cet sujet.
Donc un blog me ferai enormement affaire pour plus de lisibilit.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/jahbromo/

----------


## RideKick

> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis entrain de developper un jeu en Android. Je compte ouvrir un blog sur developpez.com  cet sujet.
> Donc un blog me ferai enormement affaire pour plus de lisibilit.


Salut, 
Je saute sur la demande pour te demander si tu as besoin d'un hbergement pour ton projet ? (gestionnaire de bug/demandes, depot subversion etc ....)

----------


## Vivian Pennel

Bonjour,
Je suis dveloppeur web (PHP/Java) dans une petite SSII avec 1,5 ans d'exprience.
Je souhaiterais crire des snippets de code et/ou des articles concernant les technologies suivantes : PHP : {Gnral, TYPO3, Symfony }, Java SE et EE dans un second temps.
Enfin, des articles des thmes divers lis  l'actualit informatique.

A ce propos, si la liste des thmes volue par la suite, il faut en faire la demande ?

J'ai hsit  crer mon propre blog mais je pense que la communaut et la visibilit de dveloppez est plus intressante.

(Titre souhait : Blog de Vivian Pennel)

Cordialement.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/vivian-pennel/

----------


## RideKick

Salut *Vivian Pennel*
Si tu veux crire des articles il n'est pas ncessaire de passer par un blog, on peut faire des articles standards et les publier sur la page d'accueil, si tu es intress fais moi signe 

++

----------


## Pierre8r

Bonjour,

Je souhaite un blog sur Developpez.com
Je dveloppe en Java.
Principalement pour poster des liens de librairies, etc.

J'ai dj un blog sur blogspot.com, mais je prfrerai tre sur Developpez.com

http://pierre8r-fr.blogspot.com/

Nom souhait : Pierre8r

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/pierre8r/

----------


## Vivian Pennel

> Salut *Vivian Pennel*
> Si tu veux crire des articles il n'est pas ncessaire de passer par un blog, on peut faire des articles standards et les publier sur la page d'accueil, si tu es intress fais moi signe 
> 
> ++


Oui, c'est mon intention de participer aussi aux articles.
Mais l je me suis mal exprim je parlais surtout de bouts de codes, des bouts d'articles qu'ensuite si j'ai plus de temps me permettront de servir de base pour crer des ressources publiables  :;): .

----------


## DigitalGuru

Bonjour,
tant en 3me anne d'ingnieurs en informatique (INSA Lyon), j'apprend normment de chose et notemment en C++.
J'aimerai partager mon savoir sous forme de Snippets et de "Trucs & Astuces" c'est pourquoi le format blog me convient parfaitement.

Merci de considrer ma demande.
Nom souhait : Gaudin_Maxime

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/in-depth-code/

----------


## Al3x

Bonjour

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog sur developpez.com autour du dveloppement web : javascript jQuery, PHP Objet, Emailing, Optimisation et bonnes pratiques, etc...

nom souhait /alexandre-jomin

Merci d'avance !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/alexandre-jomin/

----------


## elvadas

Bonjour

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog sur developpez.com autour de la BI et des solutions d'entreprise  Talend OS, TIS, TOP; ERP(SAP,Compiere, Adempiere, koosseryADempiere.... 

nom souhait  /elvadas-nono

Merci d'avance !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/elvadas-nono/

----------


## lebossdedoul

j'aimerai crer mon blog pour pouvoir partager tous mes travaux avec la communaut des dveloppeurs.
J'aimerai avoir la conduite  suivre pour crer un blog sur developpez.com


Nom souhait: Cedrick Essale
Meri d'avance

*ANO: Annul suite  absence de rponse*

----------


## Antoine_935

Salut salut  ::): 

Voila quelques temps que l'ide me chatouille l'esprit... Alors je me jette  l'eau !
Une chose me passionne plus que tout dans l'informatique: la varit des langages.
C'est pourquoi je dsirerais ouvrir un blog et prsenter rgulirement un langage, connu ou pas, avec ses particularits.

Le but ? Eh bien... on dit toujours qu'une nouvelle langue, telle l'anglais, l'espagnol, le latin, c'est  chaque fois une nouvelle manire de penser. Je suis entirement d'accord avec ce principe, et je crois qu'il en va de mme pour les langages informatiques.

Voudriez-vous bien alors m'ouvrir un blog ?
Adresse dsire: /a-dotreppe (ou /a.dotreppe si les points sont autoriss  ::):  )

PS: Peut-tre les articles sont-ils plus adapts  ce que je veux faire... J'aurais juste besoin d'une coloration syntaxique pour un maximums de langages  ::): 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/polyglotte/

----------


## tzilliox

Bonjour,

j'aimerais bien ouvrir un blog galement.
J'aimerais avoir un espace pour parler des problmes/solutions rencontrs lors de mes projets web.

Nom souhait: Thomas ZILLIOX
Merci d'avance,
Thomas.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/thomas-zilliox/

----------


## ndruet

Bonjour,

Je suis trs peu prsent sur le forum mais un fidle visiteur. J'ai commenc  dvelopper sur Android et il existe trs peu de sources, de faq et autres.... en franais (je ne milite pas pas contre l'anglais)

J'aimerai ouvrir un blog ddi  la plateforme de google, aux astuces de dveloppement, et la rdaction de tutoriaux et pallier un peu au manque de ressources sur developpez.com. Oui j'ai beaucoup d'espoir  ::lol::  et je ne garantis pas le rsultat mais on peu essay  ::aie:: 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/android23/

----------


## mayens

Bonjour  toute la communaut,
Est il possible d'avoir un blog sous developpez.com? J'aimerai  travers ce fil publier certains articles sur les mthodes agiles,programmation (J2EE Java), ERP Open Source.
c'est vrai que j'ai deja  mon actif cet article (ftp://ftp-developpez.com/koossery-te...090811-uml.pdf)

Ainsi je souhaite avoir une arboresnce type developpez.com.
Nom souhait: Salomon Mayengue
Merci par avance;
Cordialement

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/salomon-mayengue/

----------


## emulamateur

Bonjour,

Je dveloppe depuis plusieurs mois une appli sous access 2007 qui tend  la gestion d'un cabinet d'avocat(s).

Ce programme a vocation  tre diffus gratuitement auprs des jeunes confrres ou des cabinets individuels.

Je souhaiterai ainsi mettre  disposition cette appli, au code totalement ouvert, afin que certains puissent la tlcharger ou user du code vba pour leurs propres applis, sachant que ce code est le fruit des participations du forum ou de la rubrique "conception".

Je souhaiterai donc bnficier d'un blog (mise  jour, remonte de bugs, ides complmentaires, etc.) et d'un hbergement pour permettre le tlchargement de l'appli.

Merci d'avance et bravo aux contributeurs des fora.

Nom de l'appli : SENEQUE
le blog  et l'hbergement pourraient idalement reprendre le nom de cette appli.

*ANO: Redirig vers l'hbergement projets*

----------


## Sandro Munda

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai depuis un moment ouvrir un blog. Je surf sur developpez tous les jours et je pense qu'ouvrir un blog dessus serait un trs bon endroit.

Mon blog permettra d'hberger toutes sortes d'articles sur la programmation voir l'informatique mais, plus particulirement, sur le dveloppement en C et en Java.

En esprant avoir la chance que celui-ci ouvre,
Merci !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/sandromunda/

----------


## Le_Phasme

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un espace blog consacr au *dveloppement logiciel* avec des articles qui traiteraient des sujets suivants : 
*VB.NET**LINQ TO SQL
**SQL SERVER**Team Foundation Server* 
et peut tre ventuellement de mon rsultat au challenge azure (26me)  ::mouarf:: 
J'espre que cela sera possible  cette adresse : /Le_Phasme

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/le_phasme/

----------


## jfpacory

Bonjour,

Je prpare 60 heures de cours universitaires en technologies .NET avances. 

Je souhaite proposer ces cours sur ce site dans le premier trimestre , pour les partager et les faire voluer.

Il me sera possible galement de publier d'autres sujets sur WPF, Entity Framework, ...

Je vous remercie dans la mesure du possible de m'ouvrir l'espace blog en ce sens.

Merci et tous mes voeux  l'quipe pour 2010.

/jfpacory

*ANO: Annule (demande non suivie)*

----------


## phertzog

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais pouvoir ouvrir un blog pour partager mes expriences et mes dcouvertes surtout autour du framework .Net.

Je pense faire un blog plutt vari (au moins au dbut jusqu' ce que je trouve un sujet qui me vampirise totalement).

Pour commencer j'aurai une ide d'une petite srie de blog autour d'un essai de TDD. Pour exemple voici un lien vers un premier essai:
http://hertzogp.spaces.live.com/blog...F78A!152.entry

Le nom du blog : phertzog

a votre bon coeur :-)

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/phertzog/

----------


## Nighty

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais disposer d'un blog sur developpez.com afin de faire partager mes expriences sur diverses problmatiques de projet Web, principalement orientes PHP5 / Zend Framework.

A terme, je pense que ce blog traitera galement de problmatiques de gestion de projet Web.

Il s'agit plus dans l'esprit de proposer et d'changer autour de solutions et d'implmentations concrtes plutt que de proposer des tutoriaux thoriques.

J'aimerais que ce blog ait pour nom : lucas-corbeaux

Merci par avance  ::): 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/lucas-corbeaux/

----------


## spikeyz

Bonjour,

Suite  mon passage sur le stand dveloppez aux TechDays, je reviens vers vous.

Je suis en charge de la cellule de veille de ma socit et passionn de nouvelles technologies Microsoft (TFS, Asp.net, C#, etc...) et je souhaites partager mes connaissances et ma passion.

De plus, j'estime la publication d'articles entre 2 et 5 par mois.  ::P: 

J'espre que ma motivation et ma passion suffiront  ouvrir ce lieu de partage  :;): 

Merci  tous et bonne continuation ::ccool:: 

*ANO: Annule (demande non suivie)*

----------


## ayasail

Bonjour
Je suis developpeur web, je travaille beaucoup sous drupal et je m'intresse de prs au frameworks Php et je fais  galement un peu graphisme
j'aimerais avoir un blog pour partager mes expriences de touch  tout  sur les technos web.
Nom du blog : Le blog de Safia
Merci

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ayasail/

----------


## GMI3

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog concernant l'diteur vim sous linux.
L'ide serait de faire un comparatif le plus complet avec un diteur courant (notepad++ par exemple) et de trouver la bonne config quivalente.
J'expliquerai les dmarches  suivre pour l'installation et la configuration.

Le blog traiterait aussi de sujets divers sous debian en gnral.

Je souhaiterais que ce blog se nomme alex6.

Merci d'avance !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/alex6/

----------


## pachot

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog pour la catgorie Oracle.
Mon but est de proposer une traduction francaise de certains blogs, articles ou prsentations des plus grands experts oracle qui sont en gnralement en anglais. 
En fonction de leur accord, il s'agira d'articles de Jonathan Lewis, Tom Kyte, Richard Foote, Tanel Poder, Cary Millsap, Julian Dyke, ... qui couvrent le fonctionnement interne d'oracle, le design, le tuning et l'administration.
Je ne m'empche pas d'y mettre mes propres articles pour couvrir d'autres sujets ou pour synthtiser plusieurs sources.

nom du blog: pachot

Merci,
Franck.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/pachot/

----------


## copinhenritala

Bonjour  toute la vaillante quipe de Developpez.com . Je me dois de vous 
remercier pour les articles publis sur votre site qui m'ont permis de grandir en J2EE.

   En fait je souhaite ouvrir un Blog pour aider les dbutants en J2EE.

   Mon principe sera "l'apprentissage par l'exemple", je souhaite traiter des sujets
   tels
      -Servlet
      -Jsp
      -JSTL + Custom Tag
      -Ibatis
      -Spring Mvc
      -Strut 2
      -Maven 2
      -Ant
      -Log4j
Ces sujets seront traits avec les amis de MASTER 2 Recherche en IFORMATIQUE FONDAMENTALE.        
j'esperevivement que je pourrai possder dornavant le lien

http://blog.developpez.com/devhenri

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/j2eecopin/

----------


## Nicolas Esprit

Bonjour,

Suite  discussion avec Louis-Guillaume Morand, je souhaiterais ouvrir mon blog technique sur Developpez (en parallle  celui que je viens d'ouvrir et qui sera aussi un blog perso : www.nicolasesprit.com). Je compte consacrer mes billets exclusivement aux technologies .Net, et plus particulirement  l'ASP.Net et ce qui a trait au Web.

Paralllement, depuis quelques jours j'essaie de me montrer actif pour la communaut apportant mon aide dans la section .Net du prsent forum.

Merci de m'indiquer la marche  suivre.

Cordialement,
Nicolas

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/nicolasesprit/

----------


## birama

BONJOUR?
je souhaiterait ouvrir un blog et parler de mon exprience en powershell , SSIS , oracle et Linux.
Je suis DBA dans un telco a dakar et je souhaiterai partager mon exprience.
Nom du blog : birama

*ANO: Annule (demande non suivie)*

----------


## zovi22

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir mon blog technique sur Developpez, en parallle  celui que jai ouvert rcemment qui lui restera exclusivement en Anglais ( http://www.gallot.be ).
Je pense crire la plupart de mes articles en Franais et en Anglais  
Mes prochains billets seront consacrs aux technologies Java, php, linux et certainement dans le dveloppent sur microcontrleur ARM.

Le nom du blog : gallot ?

Davance merci,
Dominique Gallot

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/gallot/

----------


## jpelaho

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un espace blog afin de partager ma petite exprience sur des projets avec .NET, C/SIDE et des applications mtiers comme Navision, SAP, solutions Sage


Nom souhait : /jpelaho

Je vous remercie d'avance.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/jpelaho/

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir  mon tour un blog autour du framework .Net.

Les sujets abords seront d'ordre gnral (actualits, bouts de code, etc...).

Nom souhait : jormes

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/jormes/

----------


## SpiceGuid

*Bonjour,*

Un de nos membres souhaiterait l'ouverture d'un blog o, dans un premier temps, il partagerait son retour d'exprience sur le dvelopement d'un jeu d'checs en langage Objective-Caml.

*Nom* du blog: Quentin_*Intitul* du blog: Le blog de Quentin*Adresse du blog:* http://blog.developpez.com/quentin-cormier/*Profil* forum du titulaire: Quentin_*Rubrique(s)* associes: Autres langages / OCaml

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/quentin-cormier/

----------


## yoyo88

Bonjour,

J'aimerai ouvrir un blog autour de mon projet de CRM en Silverligth que je prsente ici.

Les sujets aborder seront : 
_ La gestion de projet. (puisque c'est mon premier vrai projet perso)
_ la CRM
_ Silverligth
_ C#

et l'actualit qui tourne autour du projet et de ses divers sujets.

Le projet aura sans doute sa place dans la section projet, mais se dernier n'est pas encore assez avanc.

[Edit]
Titre du blog - Projet de CRM en Silverligth  
Nom court du blog - Yoyo88
URL souhaite pour le blog http://blog.developpez.com/yoyo88
[/Edit]

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/yoyo88/

----------


## chriscoolletoubibe

Bonjour, je suis dveloppeur NTIC Java et PHP depuis bientt 6 ans. Je travail pour une SSII depuis trois annes.

Actuellement je travail essentiellement avec le Framework JEE 5 (Bientt le 6).
J'utilise de manire rcurrente RichFaces, Facelets, Hibernate; Glassfish (avec NetBeans), Websphere 7 (avec RAD). 

J'aimerais partager quelques bouts de code, des minis tutoriels (bass sur mes propres expriences), dtailler et exprimer mes ressentiments sur certaines API, commenter l'actualit Java, dtailler certains type d'architecture et le tout de manire impartiale. Je participe galement de temps en temps au JUG lorraine et pourrais ainsi faire un petit rsum. 

Bref tout un programme...

Dans l'attente de votre rponse.
++

(Nom souhait : christophe-fischbach)

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/christophe-fischbach/

----------


## Zeusviper

Hello, 

j'ai bientt 4 ans d'exp en ssii sur diverses missions et technos, plutt orientes finance.

Je souhaiterai partager mon quotidien de boulot : 
- astuces diverses BI (BO, Talend, Datastage, ...)
- vba finance
- fonctionnel finance
- reflexion sur transition luxembourg-paris
- dev divers (android, j2ee...)

(bon le dernier tiret risque de rester du rve mais on sait jamais!)

Merci!

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/zeusviper/

----------


## malbaladejo

Bonjour,

J'ai cr le site http://www.michaelalbaladejo.com dans le quel je prsente les projets .Net que je dveloppe et qui sont disponibles sur CodePlex.
Sur ce site je donne aussi des exemples de codes C#, Silverlight, ...
J'aimerai ouvrir un blog pour permettre  la communaut www.developpez.com de profiter de mes travaux et recherches .Net.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/malbaladejo/

----------


## zinzineti

Bonjour,
Je souhaite disposer sur developpez.com un espace pour publier des articles
sur des SGBD en gnral et plus particulirement sur SQL SERVER .
Merci d'avance.

Etienne ZINZINDOHOUE

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/zinzineti/

----------


## jedmiled

Je souhaite ajouter un tutoriel ayant pour objectif de prsenter l'utilit et le fonctionnement d'Enterprise Library 5.0. Il sera destin aux utilisateurs dbutants en Enterprise Library avec des connaissances en Dveloppement en DotNet avec  Visual Studio 2010.


Framework : .NET 4.0
Langage : C#
IDE : VS2010
GUI : WPF

*ANO: Annule (demande non suivie)*

----------


## redsonic

Bonjour,

Je suis dveloppeur java/j2ee, et j'aime bien les systmes libres (linux) et tout ce qui se construit au tour. 

Je souhaite avoir un blog sur developpez.com qui est un des sites informatiques les plus visits en France.

Je posterai de temps en temps des articles, et pour commencer je compte faire part des nouvelles fonctionnalits fascinantes que j'ai dcouvert dans Eclipse 3.6 (Helios).

Merci.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/touareg/

----------


## christophe onillon

Bonjour,
j'ai travaill dans le cadre d'un mmoire CNAM sur ces diffrentes technologies et je voudrais faire une prsentation en francais de leur mise en oeuvre pdt mes disponibilits ( je suis  actuellement en recherche d'emploi).

je pense que cela serait super utile comme j'ai ralis de nombreuse traduction.
J'ai ralis de nombreuses personnalisations de comportements, de commandes, de figures, partitionnement de diagramme, personnalisation des providers, etc ...

merci de me rpondre rapidement, cela sera autant motivant pour moi.

Cordialement,
Christophe Onillon
PS: si vous recherchez ce genre de profil pour crer des diteurs graphiques sous Eclipse ... je suis dispo  ::zoubi:: 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/eclipseEMP/

----------


## zerocoolyoussef

Bonjour,

Bonjour je suis consultant en BI et intgration de donnes
Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog dans la catgorie BI pour partager mon exprience que a les outils de la BI(Talend,pentaho,Ab initio,SSIS,SSRS,BO...) o les concepts en gnral (modlisation dimensionnelle,Architecture technique..).en proposant une srie d'articles et tutoriaux.

Merci

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/youssef/

----------


## debianhunter

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais mettre en place un blog francophone qui traite de la securisation de serveurs bases sur Debian.

Serait-il possible que ce blog se nomme /DebianCare et que son titre soit 'Elements de securisation de serveurs Debian'.

Merci

Nicolas

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/debiancare/

----------


## wekka

Bonjour, 

je suis un dveloppeur/administrateur .NET/SharePoint depuis 5 ans. J'ai commenc  travailler avec SPS 2003, MOSS 2007 et maintenant je suis entrain de monter des environnements avec SharePoint 2010. J'ai aussi developp des applications mtiers autour de .NET 2.0.

Je souhaiterais l'ouverture d'un blog SharePoint pour partager mon exprience sur cette technologie sur le dveloppement, sur l'administration et sur l'architecture.

J'ai particip  des projets intressants et j'aimerais faire profiter de mon retour exprience.

Aussi je souhaiterais aborder les sujets d'actualit autour de SharePoint (les nouveaux SP, les certifications, les nouveauts ...)

Nom souhait : melouardi

Merci.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/elouardim/

----------


## p1xl_01

Bonsoir  ::): 

Je suis tudiant en informatique et je travaille actuellement  l'intgration de la solution ECM Alfresco pour une entreprise. J'aimerais partager mon exprience avec cette plateforme et proposer quelques tutoriels car j'ai eu quelques difficults pour trouver l'aide ncessaire  l'avancement de mon projet  ::):  

De manire plus gnrale, j'aimerais aussi ouvrir ce blog pour partager des astuces et des tutoriels sur le langage de programmation Java.

nom de blog souhait : glong

Merci  ::): 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/glong/

----------


## antoinev2

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais ouvrir un blog concernant PHP, Javascript, MySQL, SQLite, XHTML et CSS, et Python.
Mon but serait de partager des tutoriels, des sources, tant donn que j'en ai trouv moi-mme assez peu sur certains thmes (SQLite par exemple).

Pour le nom je souhaiterais : AntoineV2

Merci

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/antoinev2/

----------


## ObseLeTe

Bonjour,

je souhaite crer mon blog ayant pour thme les technologies microsoft et plus particulirement visual studio lightswitch.

Meilleures salutations

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/byannick/

----------


## Laurent Luce

Bonjour,

J'aimerai bien ouvrir un blog sur les technos webs que je connais bien comme Django, Python, jQuery etc...

Laurent Luce

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/laurent-luce/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour,
> Je suis trs intrss d'ouvrir un blog auprs de developpez.com, je pense que je peux apporter de la richesse a cette communaut francophone.
> Certes je n'ai pas pu avoir 50 rponses dans les forums, mais je ne pense pas aussi que ce critre est lminatoire, j'aime par ailleur un autre blog  cette adresse http://codydriver.blogspot.com/ l ou je bloggue en anglais sur SharePoint et divers techno .NET, j'aimerais aussi avoir l'occasion de blogguer en franais dans une communaut large.
> 
> A l'adresse de mon blog vous pourrez trouver mon profil linkedin et un rsum de ma carrire.
> 
> Cordialement,
> Moez Tounsi


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/splyrics/

----------


## tug83

Bonjour,

tant un ancien de The MathWorks  et toujours actuel modrateur du forum MATLAB sur DVP , j'aimerais ouvrir un blog sur MATLAB : mes fonctions prfres, les bugs les plus dlirant que j'ai pu rencontrer , discuter avec d'autres utilisateurs...


Pour le nom je souhaiterais : matlab 

Merci

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/matlab4geek/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais ouvrir un blog. 
> 
> Je suis encore "candidat au club" mais si j'ai bien compris je devrais passer membre bientt.
> 
> Mon projet de blog : le "today's tip"... En quelques mots, j'envoie dj une astuce (java)  mon quipe au bureau presque tous les jours. Du coup a me fait de la matire pour alimenter un blog...
> 
> Th.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/todaystip/

----------


## GnuVince

Bonjour,

J'ai dj un blog en anglais (http://gnuvince.net), mais j'aimerais ouvrir un blog francophone et traduire quelques-uns de mes billets existants ainsi qu'en crire des nouveaux.

Merci,

Vincent.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/gnuvince/

----------


## javaNavCha

Bonjour,
je propose un lien pour comparer les utilits des diffrents langages et technologies... Un dbutant pourra savoir quoi choisir et pourquoi le choisir...
Par exemple 
pourquoi on fait de C# et non pas du java

 ::arf:: 

Merci     :;):

----------


## Anomaly

Tu proposes un "lien" ? Ici, c'est pour demander  avoir un blog.  ::roll::

----------


## javaNavCha

Salut, on peut crer des sujets dans ce blog, chaque sujet aura normalement n liens...
Je vous ai proposs un sujet, car je le vois trs intressant
 ::ccool::

----------


## Tunesischen

Bonjour,
je suis intress par votre offre et je souhaiterai avoir mon propre blog, pour publier et partager mon exprience en dveloppement d'applications mobile sur la plateforme Android.

http://blog.developpez.com/s2adi

Merci

*ANO: FAIT*

----------


## Gabrielly

Bonjour,

Je ne comprend pas exactement comment fonctionne la procdure de demande de blog, mais je voudrais avoir un espace perso sur le site afin de publier des articles, des questions-rponses, des exemples de codes, des codes de ma librarie perso, des astuces et techniques de programmation relatives  *Visual C++ MFC, ATL, .NET, ADO.NET, Winforms, WPF, MS Office* et mme *Silverlight*.

Le but est de faire dcouvrir aux dveloppeurs comment un programmeur MFC peut consommer toutes ses technologies .NET

Je m'explique,
Pour ce qui est des bases de donnes.
Les MFC ont connu les DAO, ODBC, mais aussi les OLE DB en passant par ATL.

Mais les MFC peuvent travailler avec les classes de System.Data en d'autres termes avec ADO.NET pour des connexions ODBC, OLE DB et SQL Server.

- Comment une application MFC, avec sa Listview peut intragir avec un System.Data.DataSet en crant une CListViewEx mappant sur des DataTables en afficher des vues des tables pltot que les tables elles-mmes.

- Comment une application MFC,  partir des objets commands DataCommand (ODBC, OleDb ou Sql) peut travailler avec des *procdures stockes* plutt que des requtes SQL crites en dur dans le code.

- Comment une application MFC, peut intgrer des composants Windows Forms dans ses vues et ses boites de dialogues.

- Comment une application MFC, peut tirer bnfices du *ReportViewer* lorsque l'on pense  *MFC + Impression*.

- Comment une application MFC peut consommer du *XAML* en intgrant du *WPF*.

- Comment savoir crer efficacement des Dlls MFC, et ainsi exploiter au mieux *l'exportation des classes C++.*

- Comment tablir une communication efficace entre le monde manag et le monde natif MFC. 

         > En creant ses propres* GCHandles* permettant de passer tout un objet manag comme pur handle (ie LPARAM) dans un monde totalement natif.
Ex: Comment aggripper tout un System.Data.DataSet d'un projet donne  un noeud d'une treeview d'un autre projet natif MFC. Et ensuite rcuprer cet handle (comme un LPARAM) pour remplir un CListview avec une de ces DataTables.

          > En creant des* LibWrap* permettant d'invoquer des mthodes d'exportation d'une DLL MFC dans un monde manag. Ainsi afficher une boite ou une fentre windows MFC dans un code en C++/CLI, C# ou VB.NET.

Je voudrais galement parler de ma technologie perso entre les *Tree* et les *List* View. Et de la relation existant entre les noeuds des arbres et les list view associes.
En introduisant les concepts de *Item Meta Data*, Item Data, *Meta Loader*, *Tree Load*er, *List Loader*, *Tree View Pane*, *List View Pane* en plus des Tree Ctrl et List Ctrl que vous connaissez dj.

Au fait l'ide ici est de charger les noeuds des arbres non comme de faon tradditionnelle et explicite mais un chargement qui est bass uniquement que sur des *mta donnes* qui rgissent le fonctionnement du tree et de la list view.

Je voudrais galement parl de mon *Gestionnaire Globale des Ressources* capables de rcuprer une ressource (*.bmp, *.ico, *.jpg, ressources chanes, etc)  travers toutes les dlls ou exe que composent votre application. Et montrer ainsi comment une dll de ressource MFC peut servir une dll .NET.

J'aimerais aussi parl d'une faon efficace d'identifier nos fentres enfants MFC dans un context MDI. En dfinissant son propre CMultiDocTemplate, son CWinAppEx, son CDocument, son CMainFrame, son CChildFrame. C'est au faite une sorte de *Gestion de Console* des fentres de bases d'une application MFC MDI.

J'aimerais aussi parl de mes classes d'Automation d'Excel fabriques  la MFC avec un *CMFCExcelApp*, *CMFCWorkbook*,* CMFCWorksheet*, *CMFCRange* etc,

J'aimerais aussi parl comment dvelopp un *Service Web C++/CLI*, o au fait le vrai werbservices, C# par exemple, fait uniquement que de la dlgation  notre composant CLR et qui peut facilement invoquer un code natif mme MFC. De mme pour un site web *ASP.NET* o les taches mtiers sont dlgues  des composants CLR.


J'aimerais amen le dveloppeur MFC  dvelopper ses application en couche.
Par exemple 
- La couche donnes une CLR Class Library ou nous avons des composants d'acces aux donnes les *DAC*. (connexions SQL, Procdures Stockes, DataAdapter, DataSet, DataCommand, bref ADO.NET)
- La couche mtier par exemple celle de gestions des utilisateurs et des paramtres globales d'une applications.
- La couche prsentation avec des composants d'interfaces utilisateur tout fait (*Tree View Pane*, *CWinFormsView*, etc) o  un doublick du noeud de l'arbre affiche un composant .NET et mme du XAML soigneusement host dans une vue MFC.

Il a beaucoup  dire...

*ANO: FAIT*

----------


## Marc Lussac

Si c'est des billets courts le blog c'est bien, par contre si tu veux faire des articles contacte la rubrique dotnet (tu as les coordonnes en bas de des pages rubrique dotnet pour devenir rdacteur et donc obtenir un hbergement gratuit sur developpez.com.

En fait tu peu te proposer pour les deux  la fois, Blog et hbergement.  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## Anomaly

En fonction de ce que te dis Marc juste au-dessus, merci de me confirmer si c'est bien un Blog qu'il te faut.  :;):

----------


## CIFQ_Drew

Bonjour,

  J'aimerais crire un blog qui traiterait de la vie d'un projet informatique. Selon (ma maigre) exprience, je vous ferai part de mes diffrentes approches : conception, dveloppement, test et les diffrents outils associs.

  Pour information, les langages de programmation que j'utilise le plus frquemment sont le _C#_ et _PHP_. J'utilise principalement _MySQL_ comme _SGBD_, _SVN_ comme systme de versionnement. J'utilise galement divers systme d'exploitation : _Windows XP_, _Windows 7_, _Ubuntu Server_, _CentOS_ et _Debian_ pour ne nomm que ceux-ci. Pour ma conception _UML_, j'utilise _Visual Paradigm Community Edition_ et pour la conception de mes bases de donnes j'utilise _MySQL Workbench_.

  J'ai un serveur ddi situ  Montral chez _iWeb_ sous _CentOS_. J'ai des serveur physique galement chez moi, et j'utilise des machines virtuelles avec _Oracle VirtualBox_.

  Un projet informatique, ce n'est pas seulement une question de code, il y a tout un tas d'lment  mettre en place : configuration de serveur, d'outil d'aide  la production, etc. Je veux donc aborder de ses sujets un peu laisss pour compte. galement les technologies changent, et il faut savoir s'adapter, et je veux que se blog soit raisonnablement bien d'actualit.

  Mon approche ce veux d'change. Comme je le disais plus tt, je fais partie de la famille des programmeurs-analyste depuis maintenant 1 an : je n'ai aucunement la prtention d'avoir *LA* rponse. Ainsi j'attends de la communaut des commentaires constructifs sur mes mthodes qui pourraient s'avrer incorrectes. Je suis toujours ouvert  la critique, dans les respects de l'art bien sur.

  Pour ce qui est du domaine DVP personnalis, qui dois-je contacter ?

  [EDIT] Le domaine pourrait tre quelque chose comme \Drew ou \PasQueDuCode, en fait cela  peu d'importance !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/drew/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerai crer un blog pour mettre des cours et des tutoriaux sur SAP . 
> Aprs des recherches sur internet je n'ai trouv aucun tutoriel pratique SAP sur internet malgr le grand nombre des intresss,
> pour cela j'aimerai que vous m'accorder la cration d'un blog qui sera ddi  des tutoriels trs intressants en SAP
> 
> Merci


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/hassna-najim/

----------


## wafiwafi

Bonjour,
Je serais intress par une ouverture de blog sur votre site. Lobjectif est de mettre en ligne des articles sur des sujets ponctuels concernant le domaine de linformatique tels que la notion dobjet, Java, C++,...
Il sagit plus particulirement  expliquer de faon trs simplifie et clair certaines notions qui passent mal pour un public dbutant ou un peu plus. On peut penser   lutilisation des pointeurs dans les langages, les interfaces de java, lexploitation des interfaces dans les patrons, lutilisation du POLYMORPHISME dans la programmation, les rgles (et les objectifs viss par ces dernires) dattribution des cls pour les tables dans les bases de donnes....
Il ne sagit pas de se spcialiser, mais traiter des sujets de domaines divers et varis susceptibles dapporter une aide prcieuse et qui restent en liaison avec linformatique.
Merci  vous

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/comprendre/

----------


## FailMan

Hello,

J'aimerais bien ouvrir un blog afin de raconter ma toute rcente migration de Windows vers Mac OSX, afin de pouvoir mettre en relief les diffrents aspects  tudier, les avantages, les inconvnients et accompagner le lecteur en mme temps que moi  dcouvrir ce systme d'exploitation diffrent de Windows ou des GNU/Linux.

Je souhaiterai donc partager ma dcouverte de ce systme avec du texte, des captures d'crans, des tests d'applications, des petites anecdotes et pourquoi pas, recevoir des conseils de la part de gens plus expriments  :;): 

Merci beaucoup  ::): 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/versosx/

----------


## f-leb

bonjour et bonne anne  toute la communaut DvP,

je souhaiterais contribuer davantage (ma bonne rsolution pour 2011 sur Dvp :;): ) et publier sous forme de billets,

thmes abords: Microsoft Access, les base de donnes, SQL et allez savoir quoi encore...

Je suis donc candidat (le 1er de l'anne ?) pour avoir un blog sur developpez.com ::ccool:: 

bien  vous.

Fabien

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/f-leb/

----------


## Proteus91

Bonjour,

J'imagine que vous devez avoir beaucoup de demande. Je suis actuellement en train de developpez une application pour windows phone 7 pour controler une batterie de serveur a distance via un service WCF.

L'ide serai de pouvoir communiquer au fur et a mesure de l'avancement de mes devs sur les differentes technos.

Je ne prevois pas simplement de balancer du code sans l'expliquer l'ide est vraiment que ce que j'ai pu faire puisse etre reproduit par tous les lecteurs.

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/proteus/

----------


## Aktaour

Bonjour,

Actuellement dveloppeur et concepteur sur un projet LGPL nomm "Encaisse" sur votre site, je souhaite ouvrir un blog sur QT/QML.

Le but principal est de partager mes tests sur QT et plus particulirement sur les interactions entre QML et le C++.

Dans un second temps si le test est concluant, il y aura une migration du projet Encaisse vers QT.

Mon parcours en tant que dveloppeur se rsume en deux annes de (mix gnu-c / C++builder6) et de 4 anne de C# (pc / winCE) et de delphi.

Aujourd'hui, je suis de plus en plus convaincu que QT est la solution a beaucoup de mes problmes surtout concernant l'univers de la mobilit.

J'attends votre rponse avec impatience.

Edit:
Je viens de voir que vous m'aviez ouvert un blog pour le projet Encaisse.
Vu que je ne l'utiliserai pas il serait possible de le renommer?
au plus simple pour vous...

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/insideqt/

----------


## jpoulson

Bonjour  tous,

Je souhaite ouvrir un blog pour partager mes progrs et dcouvertes en matire de d'algorithmes, programmation en conception et en architecture logicielle pour donner un coup pouce aux dveloppeurs qui sortent fraichement des tudes. A ce qu'on m'a dit j'ai une certaine approche didactique alors c'est l'occasion de le montrer. Merci d'avance  ::): 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/james-poulson/

----------


## Ginetteguy

Bonjour,

Je suis tout jeune dveloppeur chez un gros diteur de logiciels franais. J'aimerais pouvoir faire partager mes diverses comptences que sont UML, Merise, .NET, WPF...
Je compte aussi publier  propos de mes projets personnels (en Java), ceci afin d'expliquer simplement mes diffrentes dmarches.

Merci

Axel

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ginetteguy/

----------


## HighTouch

Bonjour,

Aprs avoir tant appris sur ces blogs, je souhaiterai en crer un, afin qu' mon tour je puisse partager mes connaissances et mes projets.

Mes principaux sujets concerneront le design en WPF/Silverlight et seront essentiellement bas sur la cration d'interface, de contrle, d'objets en 3D etc en Xaml.

Merci.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/xamltouch/

----------


## chemanel

Bonjour,

J'aimerai crer un blog concernant l'erp de Microsoft NAV. Je suis actuellement sur un gros projet pour mon entreprise. Les infos manquent cruellement un peu partout sur le net et je pense que partager ce que je dcouvre rgulirement pourrait tre une bonne ide !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/chemanel/

----------


## NTIC13

bonjour,

Je souhaite crer un blog sur les developpement Silverlight, les articles et les tutoriaux en franais sont trs rare donc je souhaite apporter ma touche car je developpe actuellement pour mon entreprise des applications SL4. Je souhaite aussi mettre d'autre article sur le developpement .NET en gnral.

Merci

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/kamel.djellal/

----------


## jmini

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog pour parler de dveloppement Java  l'aide d'Eclipse. Plus particulirement, j'aimerais dtailler la cration d'une application  l'aide du framework Eclipse Scout  travers une srie d'articles. L'ide est de s'appuyer sur une application de dmonstration (en open source) en dtaillant certains points au fur et  mesure. Par extension j'imagine qu'il y aura aussi des articles sur la cration d'application, l'cosystme Eclipse et l'open source.

Merci d'avance.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/jmini/

----------


## fiberMan

Salut  tous,
Je suis trs intress sur les technologies Java\JEE et si c'est possible, je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog pour partager et mmoriser mes connaissances.Je pense que le blog est un outil intressant pour s'changer des connaissances et des expriences. 

Merci d'avance ::): 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/fiberman/

----------


## MathiasSeguy

Bonjour j'aimerai crer un blog concernant Android sur DVP.
Je vous remercie par avance. 
Cordialement,
Mathias Seguy

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/android2ee-mathias-seguy/

----------


## TheGzD

Salut,

Je suis motiv pour faire un blog sur la BCI (et autres technologies d'interfaage homme-machine). Aprs ct technique je me concentrerai principalement sur de la programmation native sous Windows (avec VS).

Merci par avance !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/gzd/

----------


## Crooby

Bonjour,
je souhaiterai crer un blog pour promouvoir les technologies java web (EJB, JSF ...) ainsi qu'un framework de prsentation nomm vaadin (bas sur GWT), par l'intermdiaire de tutos et d'articles.

Cordialement Crooby

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/crooby/

----------


## Drass

Bonjour,

J'ai quelques articles et projets d'articles sur la scurit des applications .NET que j'aimerai partager sur un blog developpez.com

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/securite-controle-d-acces/

----------


## MaximePalmisano

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog afin de communiquer sur les nouvelles technologies Microsoft lies au dveloppement, mais galement sur des solutions  des problmes rencontrs lors de mes dveloppements personnels et professionnels ainsi que des cours sur certaines technologies comme Silverlight, Entity Framework ou tout simplement le framework .NET.

Merci d'avance,

Maxime

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/maximepalmisano/

----------


## alassanediakite

Salut
J'en veux un blog moi aussi pour les bases de donnes.
Au fait quel est l'intrt de l'amiti sur dev.com? J'ai demander  fsmrel d'tre un ami, il me rappelle qu'il ne voie aucune utilit  cette fonctionnalit.
Je propose par exemple qu'on soit inform (par mail ou sur le tableau de bord) d'un billet ou d'une rponse (sur poste bien not) d'un ami. Ou encore...
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Anomaly

Ta demande de blog est trop imprcise. Merci de faire comme les autres.

Ensuite, que vient faire une question relative au forum double d'une suggestion sur cette discussion qui n'a rien  voir ?

C'est un peu comme si tu allais au guichet de la gare pour dire que tu veux un billet pour te rendre dans "un pays de l'est", et par la mme occasion demander un cours sur le C++ tout en offrant la gentille suggestion que les tarifs du tlphone devraient baisser la nuit.

J'aurais aim penser que quand on a post 400 messages, on commence  savoir comment a fonctionne.

----------


## alassanediakite

Salut et merci du rappel.



> Un blog n'est pas une rubrique, un blogueur peu bloguer sur ce qu'il veux, par contre seuls les billets concernant l'informatique sont cochs pour apparaitre sur la rcap informatique des blogs developpez.com


... donc quand je demande un blog je ne voie pas vraiment le problme;et j'ai quand mme prcis "...*sur les bases de donnes*".
Pour la suggestion, n'est-il pas plus simple de dire: "*Je l'accepte mais veuillez le suggrer ici...*" ou "*J'ai pas le temps...*"
@+

----------


## Anomaly

En fait je voudrais juste que tu dcrives en quelques mots pourquoi tu veux ouvrir un blog, ta motivation en gros, de la mme manire que font les autres. Je ne demande pas un roman, mais un "blog sur les bases de donnes" c'est trop laconique.

Je ne demande pas grand chose.  :;): 

Je cite mon premier message en tte de discussion.




> Si vous tes intress, pourriez-vous vous prsenter, ainsi que votre projet de BLOG dans ses grandes lignes ?

----------


## alassanediakite

Salut et grand merci.
En fait voila, avec le blog je peut crire (une note, une dcouverte, une astuce...) sur un thme de bases de donnes sans faire de page web ou d'article.
Merci de l'effort de comprhension ::ccool:: .

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/alassanediakite/

PS: o puis-je suggrer ma proposition. ( la gare j'ai pas trouver de bote de suggestion ni de bibliothque pour profiter du retard du train :;): )

----------


## Anomaly

Pour les suggestions, le forum Evolutions du Club est fait pour cela (cela tombe bien, tu y es dj). Une discussion  part entire par suggestion.  :;):

----------


## afranck64

Bonjour,
J aimerai avoir un blog, Principalement pour des tutos et sources Python. A cote je pense y ajouter une ou deux recettes Java/C++.

Cordiallement, Franck  ::mrgreen:: 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/afranck64/

----------


## Gunny

Bonjour,

Ca m'intresse aussi ! Principalement pour quelques articles sans prtention pour de l'ASP.NET/C# et du SQL.

Merci !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/gunny/

----------


## rawsrc

Bonjour,

Je serai intress par un blog sur dvp histoire de rassembler les quelques contributions dj faites, les faire voluer, en rajouter des nouvelles ainsi que des tutoriaux et autres disgressions. Langages PHP et VBA.

Merci,
Techniquement  :;): 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/rawsrc/

----------


## 5h4rk

Bonjour  tous et  toutes,
Je suis Dveloppeur Web, principalement Dveloppeur PHP mais galement JEE.

La demande d'ouverture de blog que je fais ici  les objectifs suivants :
- Publier des tutoriels sur des questions frquentes postes sur ce site lis au dveloppement PHP, principalement Zend Framework
- Proposer des tutoriels sur zend Framework, pourquoi pas PHP et Symfony par la suite
- Publier des tutoriels pour la mise en place d'environnement web (version de linux, mysql, php, etc)

Voil dj les premires ides dont je peux vous fournir.
Avez vous besoin d'avantages d'informations ? Ou dois je faire une autre dmarche afin d'ouvrir un blog ?

Je vous remercie

5h4rk

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/5h4rk/

----------


## mikael.gibert

Bonjour,

Je suis dveloppeur JEE/.NET et je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog pour partager des articles techniques avec la communaut.

Cordialement,
Mikal.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/mgibert/

----------


## NorocBzh

Bonjour  tous, 

Je suis dveloppeur dans la Business Intelligence, et j'aimerai avoir un blog dans le but de publier des tutoriels (principalement autour des modules BO).

Merci bien !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/norocbzh/

----------


## Tunesischen

> Bonjour,
> je suis intress par votre offre et je souhaiterai avoir mon propre blog, pour publier et partager mon exprience en dveloppement d'applications mobile sur la plateforme Android.
> 
> http://blog.developpez.com/s2adi
> 
> Merci
> 
> *ANO: FAIT*


Bonjour, je souhaite changer l'identifiant de mon blog s2adi, si c'est possible, de s2adi Tunesischen.
j'ai vrifi lexistence de cet identifiant, il est libre.

Merci

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/tunesischen/

----------


## Ludo.G

Bonjour,

Bonjour, j'aimerai ouvrir un blog dont le thme principale serai ASP.NET (et plus vaguement autour du dev web).

Merci.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ludovicgravier/

----------


## julien.63

salut, 
J'aimerai ouvrir un blog. Je souhaiterai m'en servir comme une sorte de carnet pour inscrire les solutions que je trouve aux problmes que je rencontre au quotidien. Comme si je sais que j'ai dj eu ce problme auparavant, je sais que la solution est sur le blog. De plus a peut servir  d'autres.

Le contenu sera surtout accss sur ASP.NET, C# et SharePoint
Mais aussi du python, php, mysql, android, etc

J'aimerai utiliser "syntaxerror"

Merci  ::): 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/syntaxerror/

----------


## Olivier782

Bonjour,

A mon nouveau travail, je travaille autour des technologies .NET : C#, ASP.NET, Sharepoint, ainsi que des technologies web (javascript...). J'insisterai plutt sur dveloppement sous Sharepoint et le C# en gnral.

Je ne suis pas encore un spcialiste, mais je souhaite le devenir. Ce blog regroupera  la fois des solutions  des problmes que j'ai pu rencontrer, mais contiendra aussi quelques petits tutoriaux sur des travaux que je raliserai pour ma culture. Mes premiers posts seront surement faciles, mais ils volueront en mme temps que mon niveau.

J'ai vu que le dernier demandeur d'ouverture de blog travaille aussi sur le mme genre de technologies. Mais nous n'aurons surement pas les mme problmes et nos blogs se complteront certainement  :;): 

Enfin, je souhaite apprendre  rdiger des articles corrects et les plus comprhensibles possible afin d'aider des personnes qui dbuteront et seront confronts  des technologies pas trs triviales telles que Sharepoint.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/olivier.cs/

----------


## mikaelkrief

bonjour,

je suis dveloppeur .net depuis plus de 5 ans et je souhaite aujourd'hui ouvrir un blog sur toute la techno .net.
il s'agira de billet aussi bien sur:
- la techno
- des livres intressant

Merci

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/netblog/

----------


## LaurentValente

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog sur dveloppez, je possde dj un blog, mais je voudrais profiter de la porte de dveloppez pour me faire connaitre.
Mon profil est le suivant : 33 certifications Microsoft autour des technologies .net et SQL. 11 ans dexprience en dveloppement Microsoft et aujourdhui responsable des activits Microsoft pour une SSII Franaise de plus de 6000 personnes.
Jai dj un domaine http://laurentvalente.developpez.com/ quil faut que jamliore.
Je souhaiterais faire un blog autour de la technologie SharePoint sur laquelle je travaille actuellement.
Par avance merci

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/laurentvalente/

----------


## azertyman

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog pour aborder les thmes suivants :

Mthodes agiles : activits, outils, trucs et astuces ...Mthodes de gestion de projet (agile ou non) : idemTest : vocabulaire, outillage, tches, ...MDA : Gnration de code avec Modelio ou autre / plus gnralement modlisationEPFC : utilisation,  bidouilles au niveau du code ...
Merci par avance,
azertyman

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/azertyman/

----------


## bertrandv

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais lancer un blog autour des technologies .NET / SharePoint sur votre plateforme.
Je possde dj un blog personnel mais je voudrais profiter de votre visibilit et aussi pouvoir apporter ma pierre  l'difice!

Je suis actuellement consultant .NET / SharePoint au sein d'une socit de service. Je suis certifi MCPD sur les technologies .NET et MCTS sur les technologies SharePoint.

Je possde depuis peu un domaine chez vous : http://bertrandvergnault.developpez.com

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/bertrandvergnault/

Merci  vous par avance.
Cordialement,
Bertrand.

----------


## thierryler

Bonjour,

Je voudrais supprimer le blog http://blog.developpez.com/todaystip/ car je ne m'en occupe pas.

ANO: Je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait supprimer l'ensemble de tes billets simplement parce que tu n'as plus envie de le mettre  jour. Il n'y a pas en effet d'obligation  le mettre  jour si cela ne t'intresse plus autant qu'avant.

----------


## thierryler

Bonjour,

Je voudrais crer un blog "Guava en Franais" qui ira de paire avec un article que je vais crire sur Guava. En gros l'article sera la synthse du blog.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/guava/

----------


## akenny

Bonjour,

Etant developpeur en Java/JEE, je souhaiterai faire un blog sur l'utilisation de Google App Engine.

Cordialement

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/akenny/

----------


## nbabaci

Bonjour je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog sur les technos MS, relatif a .Net , Sharepoint , Commerce Server et Dynamics.
Le but serait d'expliquer et de partager mon exprience sous forme de tutoriaux les bonnes pratiques  avoir sur ses produits.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/nbabaci/

----------


## doanduyhai

Bonjour

 Etant dveloppeur Java depuis prs de 7 ans, je voudrais ouvrir un blog ddi aux technos J2EE pour parler des trucs et astuces. En effet l'ide serait de proposer aux lecteurs des astuces et piges auxquels j'ai t confront ainsi que des bouts de code rutilisables utiles.

 L'ide du blog serait de:

 1) Exposer les problmes rencontrs, et les solutions trouves pour faire profiter la communaut Java
 2) Des articles techniques de fond sur divers sujets (Spring, Hibernate, AspectJ) ...

*ANO: Annul, n'a pas donn suite  mes messages*

----------


## Kirilenko

Bonjour,

tant passionn par la programmation C, j'aimerais ouvrir un blog afin de parler de la programmation systme qui prend une certaine place dans l'histoire de ce langage (manipulation des processus, ordonnancement, tubes, threads Posix, primitives noyaux, etc.).

Bonne journe et merci d'avance.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/kirilenko/

----------


## Neiflheim

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog concernant le framework .NET, plus spcialement en relation avec le dveloppement d'Add-In sous ArcGIS 10.

Merci d'avance

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/arcgisaddin/

----------


## kolodz

Bonjour,

Je suis tout juste sortie d'cole d'ingnieur et ctoie le monde du travail depuis un peu plus de 3 moins. J'aimerai ouvrir un blog principalement sur trois sujets :
-> La rencontre des mthodologies de travail IT vue en cole et celle pratiqu en entreprise :
Gestion de projet / Prise en compte du besoin / Les recettes / la gestions 
des droits

-> Les mal-faons architecturales ou de codage.
Cette partie se baserai sur mon exprience en entreprise donc orient PHP dans les exemples.

-> Une relecture des questions sur le forums :
Recoupement des questions
Analyse du problme gnral
Explication et proposition d'une solution type
Mise en valeur des points  capitaliser.
Reprenant les sujets Java, ma technologie ftiche.

Si je peux disposer de "blog.developpez.com/kolodz/" cela serai parfait.

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

Note : Dans le message d'introduction de ce sujet, on parle de l'ouverture de son domaine sur developpez.com. Ne sachant pas encore si mon blog sera plus orient PHP ou Java, je ne sais pas si je dois demander au responable de la rubrique PHP ou Java.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/kolodz/

----------


## Aldian

J'envisage d'ouvrir un blog pour publier des petites astuces java/j2ee qui ne justifient pas  elles seules de crer un tutoriel. J'ai dj un espace sur Dvp.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/trucs-astuces-java-j2ee/

----------


## Rachel

Bonjour  ::):  .
j'aimerais ouvrir un blog traitant du dveloppement mono C# et gtk (pas de forum gtk#  ::calim2::  ?), mais aussi quelques trucs et astuces en javascript et PHP.
Et ventuellement avoir un espace d'hbergement afin d'y dposer des tutoriels ou sources sur le dveloppement gtk#.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/rsharp/

----------


## Gakusei

Bonjour,

Cette anne j'ai effectu diffrents travaux en synthse et analyse d'image.

-> En synthse d'image nous avons vu la modlisation et animation physique utilisant OpenGL et les shaders. J'aimerai mettre en avant l'tude des shaders pour des calculs d'effort en expliquant le principe dit de "ping-pong" ( o j'ai eu des difficults  trouver des explications clairs sur les FAQ, tutoriel...). 

-> Deplus j'aimerai fournir des travaux concernant le traitement d'image ( Etude des transformes en ondelettes, classification et segmentation, ...). Le support serait plutt matlab dans ce cas. Cette partie continuerait plus tard, durant mon stage de PFE traitant sur le sujet.
Il serait aussi intressant d'avoir un espace d'hbergement pour dposer mes sources C++ et Matlab.

*ANO: Annul, prfre un domaine  part entire*

----------


## gbdivers

Bonjour

Dans le cadre de la r-criture/volution de mon tuto sur les gpu, j'aimerais ouvrir un blog sur ce sujet.
Voila comment je compte travailler : les sujets simples seront directement rdigs dans les articles (je compte fragmenter l'article principale en plusieurs articles plus accessibles) ; les sujets plus complexes feront l'objet de plusieurs posts sur le blog, pour me permettre de tester diffrentes techniques/implmentations et avoir des retours des lecteurs. Cela permettra aussi d'viter d'attendre 1 an avant d'avoir un trs gros article en faisant des versions intermdiaires  ::): 
La thmatique principale sera la programmation de gpu au sens large (3D, gpu computing), les thmes annexes seront plus varis (c++, opengl, opencl, cuda, architecture des gpu, 3d, Qt, moteurs 3D, moteurs de jeux, directx, etc.)
Jessaierai de publier 1 ou 2 articles max par mois.
J'ai dj un domaine : http://gbelz.developpez.com/

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/gpu/

----------


## mboubidi

Bonjour,

Je suis intresser par un blog sur l'administration des bases de donnes Oracle, afin de mettre en ligne et partager mes connaissances et expriences dans le terrain.

Salutations.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/mboubidi/

----------


## philben

Bonjour,

je souhaiterai crire des billets sur le thme de Ms Access.

Par avance merci

Philippe

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/philben/

----------


## Nowwis

Bonjour,

L'envie d'un blog sur le Dveloppement Web (HTML/CSS/PHP/JS/JQuery) en gnral me trotte dans la tte depuis quelques temps. C'est pourquoi j'aimerais en ouvrir un sur Developpez  :;): 

Merci d'avance !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/nowwis/

----------


## User

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog pour publier des billets concernant Ms Access.

Par avance merci !

Salutations.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/user/

----------


## Sergejack

Bonjour,

Je souhaite crire des billets sur MS Sql Server prsentant des scnarios qui font exceptions aux rgles et pratiques habituelles.

Merci.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/mssql-sans-tabou/

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.

Je souhaiterai avoir un blog pour y dplacer (et corriger/amliorer par la mme occasion) certains articles que j'ai dj sur un site personnel mais qui ne sont pas suffisamment consistant pour en faire des tutoriels.

Ces articles se concentrent essentiellement sur Linux. Serait-ce possible ?

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ineumann/

----------


## Mercenary Developer

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai exposer une technique de callback de SQL vers une application C# de faon  ce que cette dernire soit averti des modifications affectues dans les tables SQL.

Cordialement.

*ANO: MP envoy*

----------


## keaton7

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai ouvrir un blog "perso" ddi au dveloppement Web et aux technologies de l'Internet.

Les thmes seront varis, et associs  d'eventuels articles sur developpez.

D'ailleurs, ce serait bien que le nom du blog ne soit pas mon pseudo ^^

Tenez moi au courant  :;): 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/mwerner/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis ingnieur en Gnie Logiciel et mon travail est centr sur l'architecture java j2ee. Grce au projets intressants sur lesquels j'ai eu la chance de travailler j'ai acqueri une comptence et une expertise dans le dveloppement web d'entreprise que je souhaite partager sur un blog et notamment sur dveloppez.net. Je souhaite surtout partager des solutions  des vrais problmes auxquels on fait face et dont on trouve pas de bon support sur internet. Aussi j'aimerais crer de vrais tutoriaux de configuration et de mise en place de projets Java J2ee. Les technologies que j'aimerais mettre en vidences sont Spring 3, Maven 3, EJB 3, JPA, WebServices JAXWS et peut tre des frameworks moins populaires telsque VAADIN.
> 
> Merci de me donner l'opportunit de crer mon blog sur votre site.
> Bien  vous,
> Amara Aymen
> Senior Java Consultant


*ANO: Annul, non suivi*

----------


## Gaet_t

Bonjour nouvel inscrit sur ce site,
Je souhaite ouvrir un blog sur le dveloppement C#, WPF,WP7 et le pattern MVVM  ::): 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/gaet/

----------


## Bruno2r

Bonsoir,
J'aimerais faire des billets sur les documentations SAP BO que beaucoup ne parviennent pas   trouver comprenant le lien d'accs vers ces documentations, ainsi que des infos sur l'apparition de correctifs.
De prfrence sous mon vrai nom Bruno Roman-Ruiz.
Merci.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/bruno-roman-ruiz

----------


## dsr57

Bonsoir, 

Je suis responsable de projets (analyse et ralisation de logiciels) en windev, et j'aimerais partager mon exprience sur cet EDI. 

Je commencerais pas expliquer les diffrentes tapes pour mettre en place le projet : 
Organiser le projet. 
Organiser le code (dclarations variables, normes de nommages des variables).
Organiser la base de donnes.

Et pour la programmation pur : 
La poo.
Le dveloppement 3-tiers. 


Merci par avance
Cordialement

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/dsr57/

----------


## redacteurweb

bonsoir

dites moi pour avoir un blog sur dveloppez comment faire?

----------


## alphamax666

Bonjour  :;): ,

Je souhaite ouvrir un blog sur le site.
Style alphamax.developpez.com serait parfait.
Le but serait de faire un peu comme sur mon blog perso : http://www.alphablog.org
Le sujet tournerais sur le dveloppement WPF et C# en gnral.

Qu'en pensez vous ?

B.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/alphamax/

----------


## Anomaly

> dites moi pour avoir un blog sur dveloppez comment faire?


Lire le premier message serait dj un bon dbut.  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

Suite  la mise en production des nouveaux blogs, voici la nouvelle procdure pour demander la cration d'un blog.

- Assurez-vous galement de vous connecter au moins une fois sur les blogs de Developpez.com avant de poster

- Postez  la suite de ce message :

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/*xxxxx*/

c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages

----------


## Klyne2

Bonjour,

*a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.*

Je souhaiterais un blog afin de publier des courtes brves ou articles concernant la solution e-commerce PrestaShop. N'en ayant pas encore vu sur Developpez, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une bonne nouveaut  avoir.

Je compte donc publier des nouveauts et informations sur PrestaShop (1.4 & 1.5)

*b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/*

Si possible, blog.developpez.com/prestashop/ ou encore blog.developpez.com/j.danse/

*c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages* 

Le titre... "PrestaShop" ?  ::D:  (Ou alors, un truc du style...)

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/j-danse/

----------


## ludochm

Bonjour, 

Je souhaitais rcemment ouvrir un blog pour me lancer dans la rdaction d'articles sur le dveloppement web avec Erlang/OTP. Je dcouvre ce matin cette nouvelle plateforme, et je me dis que c'est l'occasion !

Je souhaite crire des articles didactiques sur la mise en place et l'utilisation des librairies web disponibles pour erlang, prsenter les solutions plus pousses (frameworks, CMS).

Je parlerai ventuellement des quivalents en haskell, puisque erlang et haskell sont tous deux des langages fonctionnels.

Comme Url je propose /erlang-web-dev et comme titre,  Erlang, le web et moi  me parait sympa mais je suppose qu'on peut le modifier par la suite ?

merci !

PS : je n'ai pas trouv de page listant les blogs existants, y en a-t'il une ?

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/erlang-web-dev/

----------


## Robotech

Bonjour,
je suis dveloppeur depuis  peu prs 15 ans et .NET depuis 10 mais aussi formateur .NET depuis 5.
Je souhaite donc simplement partager mon exprience par des cas "concrets" ou "best practices" voir mme des cours que je souhaiterai diffuser.

*a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.*

Le .NET en gnral et des articles sur Sharepoint ,WP7 et ASP.NET/MVC 
en particulier ,sans oublier les architectures applicatives  vrai dire j'ai beaucoup de choses  dire ou crire sur le sujet !

*b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/*

blog.developpez.com/hcheikh/ ou blog.developpez.com/chkdev/

*c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages* 

1-.Net d'ici et d'ailleurs 
ou bien 
2-L'art du .NET
par exemple

Merci d'avance

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/hcheikh/

----------


## fkd1420

slt  tous le monde..
Est ce que on peux crer des blog de n'importe quel domaine
o
seulement dans le domaine de dveloppement 
Merci              :8O: 

*ANO: Surtout dveloppement, mais au minimum informatique, comme indiqu dans le premier message.*

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour,
> Je suis dveloppeur .Net depuis 2 ans et je souhaite ouvrir un blog afin de partager mon exprience et mes futures dcouvertes dans l'environnement .Net en gnral, dans les langages C#/XAML et des technologies qui y tournent autour (WPF, Silverlight, Windows Phone, Windows 8, etc.)
> 
> Comme URL, je propose blog.developpez.com/yoboue.kouamej et comme titre "Inside .Net"


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/yoboue-kouamej/

----------


## Torgar

Bonjour,

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.
Je souhaiterais avoir un blog afin de publier des news et des trucs & astuces autour du dveloppement web (css/html/php/js).

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/
blog.developpez.com/torgar/

c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages
Le comptoir du web !

 ::merci::  d'avance !

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/torgar/

----------


## plegat

Je recommence, je me suis fait happer ma prcdente missive...

Bonjour,

Etant donn que je ne finalise mes articles qu'au bout de deux ans en ce moment, je souhaiterais compenser ceci en passant par un blog afin de parler des sujets intressants qui me passeraient par la tte. Ca serait donc orient Java/Java2D/OpenGL/JOGL/Math... 

Adresse souhaite: blog.developpez.com/plegat/

Titre souhait: "C'est l'histoire d'un vertex..."

Merci d'avance

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/plegat/

----------


## ora_home

Bonjour,
je suis Administrateur bases de donnes ORACLE, a fait pas mal de temps que je ne cesse pas de se connecter  developpez.com. j'aimerai bien avoir blog au niveau de ce super site.

*a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.*
J'aimerai bien avoir un blog, pour publier les solutions des problmes qu'on rencontre frquemment au niveau professionnel, et de citer les solutions qu'on a adopter  fin de partager l'informations avec tous le monde.
Aussi bien de mettre les nouveauts concernant Oracle.

*b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/*

http://blog.developpez.com/zakaria.elhamdaoui/

*c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages* 

Oracle !! c'est plus que vous imaginez 

Merci d'avance

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/zakaria-elhamdaoui/

----------


## mitkl

Bonjour,

a) J'aime bien crire des articles des sujets divers en informatique et en programmation et particulirement en C++. J'aime m'intresser  de nouveaux domaines et essayer de les faire comprendre aux autres.

b) http://blog.developpez.com/timothee-bernard/

c) "Scio Me Nihil Scire"

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/timothee-bernard/

----------


## Jerome Briot

Salut,

serait-il possible d'ouvrir un blog pour la rubrique MATLAB (avec moi comme admin) ?

a) ben pour parler de MATLAB et de tous ce qui s'y rapporte

b) http://blog.developpez.com/matlab

c) Vers MATLAB et au del

merci

*ANO: FAIT*

----------


## Jerome Briot

Salut,

serait-il possible de m'ouvrir un blog perso ?

a) pour parler d'informatique dans le domaine du calcul scientifique (hardware, software, bibliothque, optimisation, paralllisation, etc)

b) http://blog.developpez.com/dut

c) Demande  la poussire

merci

*ANO: FAIT*

----------


## Ramajb

Bonjour, 

*a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.*
 J'aime bien crire des articles des sujets divers en informatique et en programmation pour l'environnement .NET.
 J'aime m'intresser  de nouveaux domaines et essayer de les faire comprendre aux autres.



*b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/*
http://blog.developpez.com/rama/


*c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages:*
.NET dcouvert


*ANO: FAIT*

----------


## Piafpamphile

Bonjour, 

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.
Je suis consultant expert Microsoft dans des environnements de dev agiles, et je souhaite publier des articles sur ces sujets et que mes posts soient visibles. 

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/
http://blog.developpez.com/jonathanpamphile/


c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages:
Microsoft Agilist

*ANO: FAIT*

----------


## Darkemal

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais un blog ...
*
a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.*
Je programme en python et j'aimerais partager mon exprience sur ce langage et sur les framework PyQt/PySide. Ce blog sera aussi l'occasion pour moi de parler de tout ce que je dcouvre en ce moment sur l'IA (notamment rseaux de neurones et algorithmes gntiques) et leurs applications en Python videmment.



*b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/*
http://blog.developpez.com/akaydin/


*c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages:*
Python Forever

*ANO: FAIT*

----------


## oboiteux

Bonjour,

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.

Je souhaiterais un blog afin de publier des  articles concernant le dveloppement d'applications mainframe COBOL avec focus autour d'un IDE Eclipse nomm Cobos.


b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/cobos/


c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages

"Le blog du dveloppeur mainframe agile"  ::D: 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/cobos/

----------


## karbos

Bonjour 

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.
*Recettes de code, tuyauterie et articles divers autour de Java.*

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/
*blog.developpez.com/karbos/*

c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages 
*Le blog de Karbos*

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/karbos/

----------


## zoom61

Bonjour

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.
Avoir un blog afin de publier des news et des trucs & astuces autour des suites bureautiques LibreOffice/OpenOffice

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/
blog.developpez.com/zoom61/

c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages
LibO - OOo

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/zoom61/

----------


## Philippe Tulliez

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais l'ouverture d'un blog sur dvp.
a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.
*Ce blog me permettra de publier des trucs, astuces et petits articles concernant un des produits office et plus particulirement sur Excel qui est mon produit de prdilection*

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/
*http://blog.developpez.com/philippetulliez/
*c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages
*MagicOffice*
D'avance merci

*ANO: FAIT*

----------


## Immobilis

Bonjour,

Moi aussi  ::): 

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.
Afin de publier des news et des trucs & astuces autour des technologies .Net. Tout ce qui ne rentre pas dans un article ou un tuto.

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/
blog.developpez.com/immobilis/

c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages 
Le blog de Immobilis

Merci

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/immobilis/

----------


## Alain Defrance

Bonjour,




> Un blog n'est pas une rubrique, un blogueur peu bloguer sur ce qu'il veux, par contre seuls les billets concernant l'informatique sont cochs pour apparaitre sur la rcap informatique des blogs developpez.com


Lorsque l'ont crit un billet, quel est le process pour demander  ce que le blog fasse partie d'une rcap maintenant ?

*ANO: C'est automatique actuellement.*

----------


## azstar

bonjour,


Je suis intress pour avoir un blog car je compte me lancer dans la rdaction des articles  ::D: 

*ANO: Je ne demande pas grand chose comme descriptif, mais l c'est beaucoup trop laconique. J'ai besoin de connatre le sujet du blog, l'url et le titre souhaits. En plus si le principe est d'crire des articles ( l'oppos de billets), c'est plutt d'un domaine dont tu aurais besoin.*

----------


## FSiebert

> bonjour,
> 
> Je suis intress pour avoir un blog car je compte me lancer dans la rdaction des articles


Bonjour azstar,

Je vous invite  lire le premier message de cette discussion pour prendre connaissance du format de la demande et  modifier ensuite votre message.

Bonne journe.

----------


## Aldian

Bonjour je voudrai savoir s'il tait possible de renommer mon blog, actuellement http://blog.developpez.com/trucs-astuces-java-j2ee/ en http://blog.developpez.com/aldian 

*ANO: FAIT*

par ailleurs, mais sans que ce soit directement li, je voudrais signaler que j'ai l'impression que les flux rss des blogs qui contiennent des traits d'union dans l'url sont mal parss par le forum, ce qui fait qu'on ne peut pas obtenir la liste des articles en cliquant sur l'icone du blog.

----------


## apelogis

Dveloppeur de formation , j'ai choisi de me spcialiser sur Microsoft SharePoint
aussi bien en Administration qu'en dveloppement. J'aimerais solliciter auprs de vous un blog d'url (blog.developpez.com/apeatro/) de Titre "Collaborate Better Using SharePoint" afin de partager avec tous ceux qui aimeraient s'orienter vers ou travaillent dj sur cette Plateforme Microsoft que je trouve personnellement puissante et intressante. 

Voici le lien vers ma carte Virtuelle MCP :https://www.mcpvirtualbusinesscard.c...3e771aba8/card

*ANO: Non fait suite  non-connexion sur la plate-forme*

----------


## benot14

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ouvrir un blog sur developpez :

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.
Pour poster des messages sur l'avancement d'un projet de dveloppeemnt d'un logiciel d'audit des comptes consolids.

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/
blog.developpez.com/auditconsolidation/

c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages
Projet de dveloppement d'un logiciel d'audit des comptes consolids.

Merci d'avance de votre attention,

Cordialement,

Benot RIVIERE

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/auditconsolidation/

----------


## jsd03

Bonjour,

Une autre demande de blog  ::): 

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.
Afin de publier des news, astuces et info pratique sur les technologies BI en autre Talend, BO et Oracle

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/
blog.developpez.com/jsd03/

c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages
Le blog de jsd03

En passant j'ai dj un domaine sur DVP : http://jsdarges.developpez.com/ est ce que a change quelque chose ?

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/jsd03/

----------


## benot14

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## jsd03

Merci pour cette rapidit  ::ccool::

----------


## Anomaly

> bonjour, le cryptage ou chiffrement vous passionne, venez discuter et apporter vos comptences et vos exprience en matire de chiffrement et dchiffrement de dossier, disque dur, fichiers....... XERIUSTROIS


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/crypt/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Etant dveloppeur depuis environ 15 ans, d'abord en C++, puis en .Net, vb6, langage SQL,... , j'ai beaucoup de petits morceaux de code, tutoriels. Je suis actuellement assez actif sur le Forum notamment en .net car cela me permet d'aider mais aussi d'apprendre normment de choses. Ayant souvent utilis Developpez.com pour voluer techniquement depuis beaucoup d'annes dj , j'ai l'envie d'y apporter galement ma petite contribution. J'ai dj post une ou deux sources (d'autres vont arrives) et envoy une Faq ainsi que mon premier article pour demande de publication. Je voudrais donc un blog pour y poster des exemples de codes, petits tutoriels que j'cris suite  des questions lues sur les Forums ou au cours de mes exprimentations. Je pense tre actif dans les domaines suivant : .Net, Vb6, langage SQL, Windows 7 et 8 Merci d'avance


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/infosam76/

----------


## ascito

Je veux bien participer aussi :

implmentation des recommandation pour html5 , canvas , jquery , serveur apache , ajax etc...
sous forme de topic + news + labo participatif , accompagn de liens en consquences

histoire de partager un peu plus, mais avec le backEnd et les rgles dcriture de DVP, peu tre aussi trouver plus facilement un noyau de comptence pour des technos ou quand tu es seul c'est pas facile

assez dispo pour tenir  jour le blog sans tre dpass

en rsum : 

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.
Implmentation des recommandation pour html5 , canvas , jquery , serveur apache , ajax etc...
Sous forme de topic + news + labo participatif , accompagn de liens en consquences

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/
blog.developpez.com/canalweb6/

c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages
canalWeb6 | developpez.com | topic | labo participatif

contact via mon avatar sur dvp, merci d'avance

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/canalweb6/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, je souhaite un blog pour partag des astuce ou code pratique au lecteur et qui servira d'aide-mmoire. Je suis actuellement Dveloppeur ORACLE Forms Report plsql en poste et touche  pas mal d'autre language JAVA, HTML, PHP, UNIX, VBA.... Cordialement


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/baran/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Dans le cadre d'un projet pour mon employeur, je vais tre amen  mettre en oeuvre la solution OS embarqu "MQX", dvelopp par Freescale pour ses micros les plus populaires. Les ressources en franais pour MQX sont plutt rares, et comme je pars de zro je voudrais crer un blog pour partager mes dcouvertes sur cet OS.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/decouvrir-mqx/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Professionel de l'informatique (actuellement en recherche d'emploi), je souhaite crer un espace ou je pourrai publier des notices sur des sujets divers : * dveloppement PHP, Java, Javascript, etc * administration poste utilisateur et serveur sous GNU/Linux * rseaux * actualits et rflexions sur les technologies et les logiciels, notamment libres * etc. Cet espace visera  : * partager mes expriences, pour que d'autres en profitent * me constituer une vitrine certifiant mes comptences * pouvoir me rfrer  ces notices pour mes projets personnels Cordialement, Pierre-Yves Le Dvhat


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/stlenn/

----------


## Kormyr

Bonjour,

a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.

Je souhaiterais publier des applications et partager des tips, principalement sur les technologies Microsoft et en particulier le framework .net (C#).

b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/
blog.developpez.com/ssevrin/


c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages

"Sbastien Sevrin's blog" 

Merci d'avance.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ssevrin/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Dans le but de recommencer  contribuer  la DVP-osphre aprs une longue absence, j'aimerais un blog pour expliquer mon exprience sur les technologies Windows, SQL Server, Office, mais aussi, pour tre originale, de ma situation de minorit fminine dans un milieu encore fortement masculin


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/annedeblois/

----------


## Kormyr

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Anomaly

> bonjour; j'aimerais un blog pour expliquer mon exprience sur la technologie systeme embarqu,et j'aimerais particier ces infos avec tout le monde.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/whatyouneed/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Je suis dveloppeur en JAVA/JEE je voudrai faire des petites publications pour commencer et $artager mes connaissances sur les applications de type client lige Bien  vous


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/nasaibra/

----------


## Shikiryu

Bonjour,

_a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus._
Je souhaite pouvoir partager mes dcouvertes (suivant ma veille techno), mes remarques sur les questions les plus souvent postes que je vois (sur DVP ou Stackoverflow en particulier mais sur le net en gnral), mes projets perso (particulirement les utilitaires pouvant tre utiliss par tout le monde) et mes humeurs.

En gros, ce que je fais un peu partout avec plusieurs services centralis ici.

_b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/_
blog.developpez.com/shikiryu/

_c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages_
"Le devblog de Shikiryu sur DVP"

 ::salut:: 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/shikiryu/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, J'aimerai crer un blog pour partager mon experience en programmation et faire part de mes opinions sur la manire de mener  bien des projets informatiques.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ronny-guillaume/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, J'aimerais raliser un blog  destination des dveloppeur dbutants en priorit. Etant dveloppeur junior dans une trs grosse entreprise, je souhaite partager mes cueils et leurs solutions . Ce blog concernerait les technologies lies au dveloppement web. cordialement


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/dmcdebug/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, J'aimerais un blog pour expliquer mon exprience sur la gestion des connexions  des bases de donnes dune application windows partage(Mini serveur access)


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/mini-serveur-access/

----------


## bredelet

Bonjour!




> a) Une ou deux phrases expliquant pourquoi vous voulez un blog et ce que vous souhaitez publier dessus.


J'aimerais dmarrer un blog sur le sujet de la compagnie Apple. 

Je compte faire des traductions d'articles, des revues et donner mon opinion sur des sujets lis  Apple ou la socit en gnral. Le langage du blog est le franais. 




> b) L'url souhaite, de type blog.developpez.com/xxxxx/


blog.developpez.com/pasdapple




> c) Le titre de votre blog, qui apparatra en haut de votre blog sur toutes les pages


Sur Les Pas d'Apple

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/pasdapple/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Apres avoir acquis une certaine exprience dans le domaine des TIC essentiellement dans le dveloppement des applications Web et applications de gestion, j'aimerai pouvoir partager mon exprience avec d'autres informaticiens car le site developpez.com m'a beaucoup aid dans mes recherches de solutions. je profite saluer les modrateurs et vraiment exprimer ma reconnaissance pour toute l'aide que ce forum m'a apport. Grace au blog je pourrai publier des articles qui pourront peut tre bien aidez aussi d'autres informaticiens comme moi. cordialement


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ibayon/

----------


## Anomaly

> Actualits et astuces du web. Je suis technologue passionn de mon domaine. J'aime crire et ce pour a que j'ai la volont de participer afin de partager ma passion avec les intresss.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/webnews/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Je souhaiterais crer un blog afin de partager mes connaissances dans le dveloppement d'applications mobiles. Je compte aussi y publier des articles et des cours sur la gestion de projet, des systmes d'information. Merci de votre aide


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/gestionetdeveloppement/

----------


## Etanne

Bonjour,

Je suis all sur cette adresse pour effectuer une demande, mais je n'ai pas reu le mail pour finaliser la demande de blog. 

Voici le message original :



> *Pseudonyme souhait* : Etanne
> *Titre du blog souhait :* Blog d'Etanne
> *Nom du blog souhait :* http://blog.developpez.com/Etanne
> *Description rapide du blog :*
> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterai avoir un blog pour traiter des sujets sur le dveloppement en gnral ainsi que sur .NET. Cela afin de donner mon avis sur certains points, partager mon exprience, et proposer des concepts.
> 
> Bref, parler un peu de tout sur le domaine du dveloppement en particulier .NET
> ...


Merci  ::D: 

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/etanne/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Je veux crer un blog pour partager mes expriences et mon vcu sur l'informatique, c'est  dire des langages informatiques et le monde libre pour plus tre prcis linux(ubuntu pour etre plus prcis)


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/blacktux/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Je souhaite ouvrir un blog afin de partager modestement des retours d'exprience tant professionnels que personnels (optimisation mysql, agl, configuration de serveurs etc) Je suis Lead Developper et passionn d'informatique/lectronique Merci d'avance Cordialement


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/walikworkshop/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, J'aimerais un blog pour expliquer mon exprience en tant qu'tudiant en informatique  Avignon. Je souhaite partager les cours, TD, TP assez important et pourquoi pas par la suite crer des cours. Bien cordialement.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/nicosmash/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Je souhaite partager mes dcouvertes d'tudiant avec ceux qui souhaitent les dcouvrir. Et ceux dans toutes sortes de domaines lies au dveloppement.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/mat29100/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, J'aimerais crer un blog pour partager trucs et astuces en rapport avec : - le dveloppement en VB.NET - l'analyse de projet avec la mthode merise (cration de MCD) - la normalisation de base de donnes - l'administration de base de donnes SQL SERVER - le dveloppement avec SQL SERVER


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/kropernic/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, ce blog est la pour expliquer mon exprience sur les technologies des valeurs ajoutes, notamment le USSD, la conception, le fonctionnement et la gestion des diffrents acteurs.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ussd/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Je travaille sur un projet HTML5 qui utilise plusieurs fonctions de golocalisation, j'aimerais changer avec les membres du site sur les diffrents aspects de la programmation HTML5, Ajax, et faire le pont avec les solutions de programmation C/C++


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/geolocalisation/

----------


## Anomaly

> Je souhaite partager mes astuces de codes, frameworks que je trouve pratique, ...


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/akoubayo/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, J'avais auparavant un site web sur lequel je partageais mon exprience du dveloppement. Cependant je n'avais plus le temps de m'occuper de la maintenance de celui-ci. Le blog que vous proposez me semble tre une trs bonne alternative et jaimerais donc en bnficier afin de partager mon exprience avec la communaut. Merci. Cordialement, Fabien.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/fabientravaglia/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, J'aimerais utiliser ce blog pour poster des articles concernant les technologies Cisco,principalement le routage, la commutation, la scurit sur IOS,le firewall ASA, les VPNs,... Alain


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ciscowarrior/

----------


## azstar

je cherche toujours un moyen pour me permettra de mettre mes codes et ma passion en DOTNET que soit C# ou bien VB.NET.

Pseudonyme souhait : azstarTitre du blog souhait : Blog d'azstarNom du blog souhait : http://blog.developpez.com/azstar

merci.

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/azstar/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Je souhaiterais faire un blog qui parlerait de developpement php/librairies/frameworks, et d'outils libre utiles au dev  Avec une pointe de linux


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/ducodeetdulibre/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, j'aimerais un blog pour pouvoir expliquer de manire explicite, donc comprhensible mes connaissances dans le domaine des technologies Web, les langages de programmation, tel que le : C, C++, html, css, php les bases de donnes, le rseau, les systmes d'exploitation, et autres.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/linunix/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, travaillant depuis quelques mois sur la techno Sharepoint 2010 et plus rcemment 2013 j'ai envie de tracer et de partager tous les points bloquants que j'ai pu rencontrer avec la communaut. Merci d'avance.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/sp2013irl/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Suite au fait que developpez.com est devenu une rfrence en terme de nouvelles technologies de l'information et de communication, je trouve irresponsable de ma part de ne pas faire profiter aux autres, de mes rsultats de recherches et dveloppement en informatique. C'est pourquoi, je demande votre bienveillance de bien vouloir m'accorder un blog afin que je puisse partager mes information avec 2,5 millions d'individu. Cordialement, ANDRIAMILAMINA Monge


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/andriamilamina/

----------


## deletme

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai, si possible, commencer un blog sur les technologies embarques qui, sous forme de tutoriels, proposeraient de dcouvrir dans un premier temps la programmation des microcontrleurs de diffrentes familles (PIC, AVR, 8051...). J'aimerai galement abord la ralisation d'un OS minimaliste pour partager le travail effectu lors d'un projet de fin d'tudes.

En esprant que vous m'offrirez cette opportunit.

deletMe

PS : Ah oui j'oubliais le plus important :

Pseudonyme souhait : deletMe
Titre du blog souhait : An embedded World
Nom du blog souhait :	http://blog.developpez.com/anembeddedworld

*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/anembeddedworld/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, j'aimerais un blog pour expliquer mon exprience sur le portail captif sous linux.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/coova-chilli/

----------


## Anomaly

> Benoujour, j'aimerais crer un blog qui prsente mon exprience dans le dveloppement . net (Silverlight, WPF, WCF et WF4) en relation avec le Systme d'Information Gographique "SIG" Cdt


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/abenouhoud/

----------


## Anomaly

> Je suis consultant .NET senior situ  PARIS, spcialiste en C#.NET, WCF et VB.NET Lobjectif de ce blog est de partager mon exprience sur les technologies .NET en gnrale en vue dapporter ma contribution  la communaut.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/logcorner/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, J'aimerais cre mon blog afin de partager avec les autres mon expriences dans le dveloppement Java et PHP.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/aljessy8790/

----------


## Anomaly

> je voudrais ce blog pour un partage rapide aussi bien des images que d'autres information


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/toiaussi/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, J'aimerais crer un blog franais pour traduire mes articles de mon blog www.transactivesql.com en franais. Afin de contribuer plus pour la communaut franaise de SQL Server. Merci


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/transactivesql/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Je m'appelle Sbastien FAVIER 18 ans lycen Terminal SEN  Bourg-en-Bresse. J'aimerais prsenter mon projet qui a dbut il y a 2 ans de cela, en Juillet 2011, il s'agit du noyau Cpcdos OSx. Le but du projet est pour aux amateurs dsirant crer leurs propre systme d'exploitation 32Bit trs facilement et pouvoir y booter sur une cl USB, image virtuel, ou par un serveur de partage local configur. C'est un noyau monolithique modulaire multitche coopratif qui intgre son propre langage de programmation trs simple entirement en Franais que j'ai dvelopp, il s'agit du CpcdosC+. En aucuns cas il y a besoin de toucher  l'assembleur, C ou autre que le CpcdosC+ Plus d'information, Screenshots(section Album), documentation et tlchargements: http://cpcdos.fr.nf/ Forum: http://forum-cpcdos.fr.nf/ Merci


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/cpcdososx/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Cela fait longtemps que je cherche  partager mon exprience et mes dcouvertes informatiques (windows, linux, bash, C, ...), mais je n'ai jamais trouv de site me permettant de faire cela FACILEMENT. J'en ai essay plein, le dernier tant canalblog, mais on ne dispose de rien pour afficher joliment du CODE, puis impossible d'ajouter des tablulations (???). J'ai regard quelques-uns des blogs ici prsents, et je vois qu'on a des blocs de code avec coloration syntaxique : tout ce qu'il me faut ! Mon objectif principal est donc simplement de partager les travaux que j'ai dj raliss (souvent grce  l'exprience d'autres dveloppeurs sur internet), afin de participer  -et remercier- la communaut ^^ En revanche, je suis tudiant en informatique (3me anne de licence), pas un 'professionnel' :/ J'espre que cela ne pose pas de problme. En bref, pour la description rapide du blog : - des astuces sur l'utilisation de bash - des exemples de scripts ou programmes C - mes programmes et scripts pouvant servir  d'autres Cordialement, Timothe


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/pawamoy/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, je suis etudiant en licence informatique lgale et j'aimerai un blog pour partager mes expriences dans ce domaines peu connu de l'informatique. Je vous remercie. E. Guimatsia


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/guimatsia/

----------


## Anomaly

> j'aimerais un bloc pour partager mon exprience en ce qui concerne l'administration des bases de donnes Oracle et Mysql.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/237bd/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Je souhaite crer ce blog pour partager mon exprience du dveloppement web, Java, IOS, Android et autres plateformes. Principalement, je souhaiterai aussi partager les articles que j'cris avec toutes les communauts d'changes. Je souhaite aussi puisque l'on ne saurait avoir la science infuse, apprendre des autres ... Trs cordialement.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/yimson/

----------


## Anomaly

> carnet de note pour l'Optimisation et le diagnostic SQL Server. explications et snippets de code


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/babaluga/

----------


## easy-bi

Bonjour,

J'ai une question un peu plus particulire  :;): 

Je m'explique, je suis trs intress par l'criture de billets sur la BI et les ERP open source, j'ai dj cr mon propre blog et j'aimerai faire un "partenariat" (si je puis dire) avec developpez. Comment peut-on collaborer si je souhaite conserver mon hbergement et autoriser developpez  publier mes articles?

D'avance merci

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, Lorsque je butte sur un problme et n'y trouve pas de solution sur le web, je documente la solution pour mmoire. L'ide est de poster ces solutions sur un blog afin d'en faire profiter d'autres dveloppeurs. Je suis principalement dveloppeur .net/web et occasionnellement PHP. Cordialement, Eric Berger


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/harps/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, je souhaite crer un blog pour prsenter le framework javascript/html5 de visualisation de donnes PhiloGL (http://www.senchalabs.org/philogl/). - prsentation gnrale du framework. - traduction et explication des cours proposs  http://www.senchalabs.org/philogl/demos.html#lessons les cours sont des reprises des classiques de NeHe adapts au framework PhiloGL.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/philogl/

----------


## Anomaly

> J'aimerais avoir un blog, pour partager mes connaissances en scurit informatique et en programmation.


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/okitembo/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, j aimerais mettre a votre disposition mes tutos. bonne lecture et n'oubliez pas de me faire parvenir vos remarque. cordialement, grey hat


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/greyhat/

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour; dans ce blog j'aimerai partager mon exprience sur le enveloppement: web; data-Base, et programmation merci


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/damandjy/

----------


## anthonyzak

C une bonne ide cette ide de blog, pour l'instant j'en veux pas, j'ai pas assez d'exprience !

----------


## Anomaly

> Bonjour, j'aimerai partager des astuces de dveloppement en langage c# pour diffrentes technologie que a soit Web ou client lourd ...


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/csharp/

----------


## fongang.raphael

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterai avoir un blog dans la rubrique JAVA.  
A prsent, je travaille sur la version 4.2.e de Alfresco et je voudrais faire une publication concernant, l'installation de Alfresco sans bundle.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Anomaly

> bonjour, je souhaite crer un blog pour pour aider les dbutants a construire leur site avec namoweb


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/namoweb/

----------


## Anomaly

> bonjour j'aimerais avoir ce blog pour pouvoir recevoir plus de tutoriel et pouvant partager nos connaissances avec les autres


*ANO: FAIT* http://blog.developpez.com/fredyclementmoudang/

----------


## Le Naone

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais avoir un blog afin que les dbutants puissent s'y retrouver et partager leurs expriences.  ::D:

----------


## bach58

Bonjour,

Je travaille sur un projet de dveloppement d'un systme ouvert et collaboratif d'informations sur Internet, dont un bta est prvu avant la fin de l'anne. Pour expliquer les fondements du projet et prparer le premier lancement, je souhaite disposer d'un blog sur votre site.

Les textes seront essentiellement consacrs au projet et aux sujets qui lui sont lis d'une faon ou d'une autre  : Web de donnes, modlisation et gestion des informations, applications diverses (rseaux sociaux, big data, CRM,..), etc.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Kreepz

bach58  ::arrow::  Tu peux possder un Blog ds lors que tu as 10points sur le forum  :;):

----------


## zoom61

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je travaille sur un projet de dveloppement d'un systme ouvert et collaboratif d'informations sur Internet, dont un bta est prvu avant la fin de l'anne. Pour expliquer les fondements du projet et prparer le premier lancement, je souhaite disposer d'un blog sur votre site.
> 
> Les textes seront essentiellement consacrs au projet et aux sujets qui lui sont lis d'une faon ou d'une autre  : Web de donnes, modlisation et gestion des informations, applications diverses (rseaux sociaux, big data, CRM,..), etc.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Forum Projets : cela ne serait-il pas mieux !

----------


## bach58

> bach58  Tu peux possder un Blog ds lors que tu as 10points sur le forum


Merci Kreepz.. 
Ah! Donc je n'en ai pas le droit actuellement?




> Forum Projets : cela ne serait-il pas mieux !


Merci de cette suggestion.

Seulement le projet n'est pas (ou pas encore) un projet open source!
Et pour l'instant, je ne cherche pas  grer le projet mais  en parler.
A priori donc, le blog me convient plus..

En attendant que l'on me donne une rponse "officielle"...

Cordialement

----------


## Kreepz

Tu peux jeter un oeil ici si tu souhaites avoir plus d'informations  ::arrow::  *Les nouveaux Blogs du Club en bref*

----------


## bach58

> Tu peux jeter un oeil ici si tu souhaites avoir plus d'informations  *Les nouveaux Blogs du Club en bref*


J'ai pas le droit d'y aller!

----------


## Kreepz

Ah mince  ::aie:: 
Comme je te l'ai prcis tu auras accs  ton blog ds que tu auras totalis 10 points sur le forum  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> J'ai pas le droit d'y aller!


Je viens de t'accorder exceptionnellement le droit sur les blogs.

----------


## bach58

> Je viens de t'accorder exceptionnellement le droit sur les blogs.


Merci. J'en ai profit aussitt..

----------


## linday29

Je suis trop interessant a tout ca....

----------

